# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 5 (thread 2)



## Edena_of_Neith

New thread.


----------



## Mr. Draco

The BB agents we have under oath are questioned about the BB activities and everything they know about that organization and other factions.

(could you email me what they say?)

Also, i think maudlin still needs your permission to color in the remaining areas we gained Union Purple.  This includes Rauxes, Hempmonaland, Tilvanot Peninsula, etc...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yeah, and the Black Brotherhood agents tell the questioners that the Black Brotherhood stands tall and proud, does not stoop to stealing gold, and that the world shall end in darkness and flame.
  Then they tell their questioners that nothing more will be gotten out of them.

  This turns out to be true.
  They have turned to Loviatar, and gained immunity to pain.
  They have special defenses against mind-scanning.

  They DO, however, say a lot of interesting things about the God Emperor, concerning his anatomy, or lack of anatomy thereof.
  And they say a lot of other things about the God Emperor I'm not going to repeat, on this message board.

  - - -

  I am fairly sure Maudlin is not online currently.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Then they are executed, and their corpses are urned over to Darkness' PC.


----------



## William Ronald

We try to ascertain who might have stolen the treasuries other than the Black Brotherhood.  (Mind you they stilll spread Red Waste about recently, so they are executed.)

Hazen sends letters of support to The God Emperor of the Aerdi, Lord Kas (maybe you and Serpenteye can work up a title), and Aurican of the Northwestern Crescent.

Nice to see that the Black Brotherhood jumped from Tharizdun, to Vecna  (they were tight with him), to Tharizdun, to Loviatar.  I guess they are in the world menace of the month club.


----------



## Darkness

Thank you kindly, o mighty Kas! Much appreciated! 

Edena:
Our diplomats politely inquire with all Torilian powers that we have contact with (Alzem, Forrester, and the Eternal Empire) what Loviatar is (if we know of her existence, that is).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A public post is found in the Kevellond League.
  It reads:

  From the Black Brotherhood!

  Join the Worshippers of Loviatar.

  You shall be the master of pain, and never it's victim!
  Your tyrants will never be able to coerce you with threats of pain, and you will laugh in their faces!
  Your tyrants will cringe before you, pathetic weak men who cower from pain, which you have embraced!
  You shall know pain as a pleasure, and what sensation is more powerful than the sensation of pain?

  You will be freed of your mortal limitations.
  You transcend the weaknesses of your flesh.
  You will be masters and mistresses of your bodies!
  You will be masters and mistresses of your destiny!

  Rise, O People of Oerth, and join the Lady of Pain.

  Her religion spreads like wildfire, for the wise are joining!
  Her religion, stands against the tyrants and overlords of this world.
  Her religion, will grant you your freedom forever from the horrors and terrors your masters have inflicted on you!

  Join Loviatar, and be free!

  - - -

  Signs like this are found all over the Flanaess, and in the Alliance of the Crescent, and everywhere else.

  And what's worse, they are listened to.

  Very quickly, Cults of Loviatar spread throughout the land.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Yeah, and the Black Brotherhood agents tell the questioners that the Black Brotherhood stands tall and proud, does not stoop to stealing gold, and that the world shall end in darkness and flame.
> Then they tell their questioners that nothing more will be gotten out of them.
> 
> This turns out to be true.
> They have turned to Loviatar, and gained immunity to pain.
> They have special defenses against mind-scanning.
> 
> They DO, however, say a lot of interesting things about the God Emperor, concerning his anatomy, or lack of anatomy thereof.
> And they say a lot of other things about the God Emperor I'm not going to repeat, on this message board.
> 
> *




The Rod of Oaths is a mind control device. The Black Brotherhood agents were not sworn to the truth on the rod but to complete and utter obedience to the God Emperor. So is anybody who is bound by the Rod (all Union burocrats and officers, anybody in a decisionmaking postion).




> Very quickly, Cults of Loviatar spread throughout the land.




These few cults are tracked down by the Church of Aerdi and the population of the Union of Oerth (who are, in an overwhelming majority, fanatical in their devotion to the God Emperor and the Church of Aerdi).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uh ... William, Serpenteye did note the elves of Delrune have special powers ... (Creamsteak)


----------



## GnomeWorks

Do we find these things within the Capital?  Everyone has stayed there, none have been moved out of it yet.  If they are within the Capital, we burn all the signs.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A second wave of robberies occurs.

  In the Spirit Empire of Garnak, Darkness is robbed.
  In the Pomarj, 'o Skoteinos is robbed.
  In the east, the treasure hoard of Nubish is taken from the Union of Oerth.
  Further east, on the Isle of the Phoenix, Kaboom is robbed.

  Again, in every case, holes are found in the sides of the treasure vaults.
  These holes always lead to little tunnels in the ground, which go down through solid rock, then back up to the surface, which ends the pursuit.

  An infuriated search with 10th level magic is done, scrying every conceivable possible place, every conceivable person who could have been responsible.

  It is all futile.


----------



## Darkness

(I originally posted this on the first thread but it was too late there. Thus, I'm reposting it here. )



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Good to have Shyntara spellfire back.*



Whew! 



> *Mages and clergy under the control of Kalanyr are asked to examine Shyntara with 10th level magic.  (For all I know, this could be a simulacrum they have released) And find the treasuries.*



Heh. If I were Rhialto, I would actually create simulacrums of Shyntara this turn in the simulacrums arms race; they are PL 2 each! 



> *Dungsweeper zombies, Darkness? You are being too kind. *



 Yeah... 
Now that I'm free again, though, I'd even prefer to have them for interrogation...

IC: The alliance with Acererak is retracted, friendly powers (the Oerth Alliance, Kalanyr, but also the Dark Union) are informed that foreign agents were responsible and that the situation has been taken care of. Also, things in my nations return to normal. Thousands of people who were stopped at the borders may now enter, and all the foreign diplomats are invited to a celebration of Shyntara's.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Darkness*

And just what kind of interrogation of the resurrected Agents of the Black Brotherhood does the beautiful Shyntara conduct? 

  I assume she personally interrogates them.


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *A second wave of robberies occurs.
> 
> In the Spirit Empire of Garnak, Darkness is robbed. ... *



Not again!!!


----------



## William Ronald

Archcleric Hazen sends letters to the other IR powers inquiring about Loviatar:

"Loviatar is a deity of pain and tyranny well known to Toril.  I thought her cult had been devoured by that of the Church of Shade.  They are very secretive and dangerous."

Efforts are made to counter this new religion, both with reason and force.  (I am playing a good power, so I have strong reasons to oppose this cult.)

"They are also the subject of humor on Toril.  My ambassador Gwilym Raonul reported that a popular joke about the cult of Loviatar is its purported motto:  'Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me.'  I suppose that is the new motto of the Black Brotherhood."

A message is sent to the elves of Delrune asking if they have these abilities.  I try to ascertain this for myself and determine if they have moved the treasuries.


----------



## Darkness

*Re: To Darkness*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *And just what kind of interrogation of the resurrected Agents of the Black Brotherhood does the beautiful Shyntara conduct?
> 
> I assume she personally interrogates them. *



You bet! I'll e-mail you about my plans for these... _people_ later. 
(ooc: For now, though, I leave them dead; I have to consult my books to find something suitable to do to them before I restore any of them to any semblance of life or - more likely - unlife.   )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The elves of Delrune state they have no special powers, or hidden secrets.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, Actually I noted that the elves of Delrune (creamsteak) may have special powers.

We redouble our diplomatic efforts towards Creamsteak. (where is he?)

William, thanks for the Idea, now to think up a title...


----------



## Darkness

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *'Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me.'  I suppose that is the new motto of the Black Brotherhood."*



No wonder; they _have_ to be masochists to live and act like they do.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I don't know.  I'm pretty sure Creamsteak is offline.

  The elves deny vehemently that they had anything to do with the theft, if that is what is implied.
  They state they have no secrets they are hiding, and they have suffered from the Barrage just like everyone else did, and why is everyone getting on their case now??


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, you just found the treasure, folks.

  It is sitting underneath the Hellfurnaces, in the treasure vaults of Festy Dog.
  The Underdark races are gleefully playing with the enormous sum of treasure garnered from everyone above.


----------



## William Ronald

Mr. Draco:  We may be too literally intereprepting a rumor.  A lot of Black Brotherhood agents handled red goo and Red Steel. Maybe some have mutated.  (In which case, their anatomy may not be correct.)

Archcleric Hazen and the Kevellond League try to determine if such a mutation or change is possible.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It is.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Ok, as for a title, my PC shall henceforth be known officially as "Supreme Commander Kas of the Union Military," unofficially, the title of "Kas the Terrible" is gone also, being replaced with "Kas the Godslayer" vecna and tharizdun (with the help of Kalanyr) should make me fully qualified for that.

Now, to update my sig...


----------



## William Ronald

Festy Dog is asked politely to return the treasure.  I appreciate a good gag, but this is taking it a little too far.

"Silver Phase, your forces fought besides those of Lord Kalanyr and my own against the Shade.  We respectfully ask you to return the treasuries.  I am being reasonable with you.  Others will not likely be so reasonable."

"I suggest that you return the treasures promptly."

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna,
President of the Oerth Alliance  


Lord Kalanyr is informed of this action by his ally.  (OOC: Good job Festy Dog.)

Nice title, Mr. Draco.


----------



## GnomeWorks

The scientific/technological department will be given this information and a small tub of red goo to experiment with.  I want to know how these mutations happened, and why.

Edena, our red goo rating will been upped to *1*.  We will have a few cautious experiments using it - using captured Black Brotherhood members if they are available to test upon, if such testing would be useful.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Festy Dog is immediatly sent an emmissary requesting the return of the stolen treasure.

Also, I'd like to remind everybody about one of the rumors:

"Concerning Festy Dog

Festy Dog's underdark races, have learned how to borrow through the earth like Umber Hulks, to emerge from the ground anywhere they want, to give an enemy army a nasty surprise."

Guess what was just confirmed...
-----

Also, the Union of Oerth will begin taking precautions against burrowing attackers/thieves/spies/etc...


----------



## Darkness

Please return our treasures at once, Festy Dog. If getting gold is so important for you now, you could have said something. That is, if you weren't just framed by the Black Brotherhood... In any case, please return our treasures.

Shyntara Starfire


----------



## Uvenelei

Waa! I've been robbed?! Nuclear destruction, betrayal, and cults are one thing, but robbery is quite another. NEVER, rob a Dragon. 

The holes in the vaults are traced back to their origins. Any important or expensive item or piece would have been marked and warded, making them easier to find through scrying and making them extremely dangerous for anyone other than myself to touch. While the hunt continues, I try to secure the rest of my wealth. It is moved to more secure areas, some off world, some in other planes, and, if possible, some into Torilian banks.

Any foreign cults that spring up are allowed to exist, but discouraged and punished severly for any infraction of the law. If the cults are unlawful in and of themselves, they are shut down.


edit: So the culprit's been found, eh?

Festy Dog: Return my property AT ONCE.


----------



## William Ronald

Additionally Festy Dog, as part of the continuing truce with your people and the other Underdark Alliance members, I stated in my template that I am sharing tech with you.

For the present, my tech sharing is on hold until the treasuries are returned.  Nice stunt.  I am one of the more reasonable IR powers, so I suggest you return it.

"While I appreciate a cunning theft, I believe it is in the best interest of Silver Phase to return the treasuries.  He risks making enemies if he does not return them.  If someone has framed you for these actions, I will help you seek justice."

"I respectfully await your reply."

Archcleric Hazen, President of the Oerth Alliance

I can see the Black Brotherhood trying to frame Festy Dog's people even if they can  move through rocks.  Or Festy Dog may have done this on his own.  Have to wait for him to post.


----------



## Mr. Draco

[deleted]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*MASS ASSASSINATION*

(I am under orders to do this, via an e-mail sent to me prior to the start of the Turn.
  After making Rulings concerning the matter, I have decided on what is below. 
  It is not pleasant.  I warned you that Turn 5 was going to be rough.)

  While you are all trying to get your treasure back from Festy One, something REALLY BAD happens.

  Everywhere, Red Goo erupts from the ground.
  Right onto surprised and unprepared people.
  Right onto NPCs.

  The NPCs slump into Red Goo, then animate like the Red Goo that attacked them, and go on a blinding killing spree.

  After said killing spree, the Red Goo falls back into holes in the ground, where secret veins of it had come to the surface, and flows back into those veins.

  The NPCs killed this way must be Wished back to life.
  Resurrection will not work.

  The list of casualties is enormous.

  In addition to the NPCs, there are thousands of casualties among the military and civilian population that was close at hand.

  Here are the NPC casualties:



  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 


  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Morrolan, Champion of the Sidhe (NPC, pixie, fighter / wizard, good) PL 1 

  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 

  Enaroril Akn of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC of the Arcane Age, Air Genasi, cleric of extremely high level (Loyalty), lawful neutral) PL 3 
  Lithedenor Ytnivv of Kas's Elite Guard, Dragon Mount of Kas (NPC, Great Wyrm Amethyst Dragon, psion of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 4 

  Contat Simelien, Lord General of the Crusaders of the Church of Aerdi, Third in the Clergy
(NPC, Lost Elf male, aristocrat 3 / cleric 20 / fighter 20 / wizard 17 / divine champion 10 / epic fighter 30, lawful evil) PL 3 
  Patricia Baat, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, human female, fighter 50 / monk 20 / rogue 15 / duelist 10, lawful neutral) PL 3 


  Kcyldyei Baelren (NPC, high elf, figher 30 / rogue 20 / wizard 10 / initiate of the bow 10  / weaponmaster (longbow) 10 / arcane archer 10, chaotic good) PL 3 
  Bobo (NPC, Awakened dire bear, ECL 20 / monk 20 / fighter 40 / drunken master 10, neutral good) PL 3 

  Finea (NPC, human, cleric (Mystra), lawful good) PL 1 
  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 

  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 4 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 

  Kalden, Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 

  High Guardian Taerix (NPC, skeleton (former human), fighter 20 / epic fighter 20, lawful neutral) PL 1 
  Glaes'yek, Beast of Xvim (NPC, Great Wyrm Black Dragon, evil) PL 3 

  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  Empress Taizu Pa-Ser of Suhfang (NPC, human, cleric, neutral good) PL 1 
  Moghyr the Old, Leader of the Silent Ones of Keoland (NPC, human, wizard, neutral) PL 2 

  Those without NPCs listed also lost people, although some Powers were spared.


----------



## Uvenelei

Zagyg is wished back to life, and the incedent is carefully investigated (for what little it'll be worth).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Scrying reveals, as you might have expected, nothing.

  However, there is a defense against this attack.

  You must stay away from where the veins of Red Goo come up to the surface.

  Unfortunately, these veins seem to move around.

  Either that, or new veins are constantly appearing in the soil, coming up to the surface.

  This is especially true in those nations whose Power has a high Red Goo Ranking.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr is requested to ressurect the members of the Union of Oerth that perished due to the Red Goo.


----------



## Darkness

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> *
> Any foreign cults that spring up are allowed to exist, but discouraged and punished severly for any infraction of the law. If the cults are unlawful in and of themselves, they are shut down.*



Loviatar is lawful evil... 

IC: All the cults of this new deity (which we see as a mere aspect of Iuz - or possibly an impostor; opinions are divided) will be conveniently relocated to a great temple to Loviatar that will be built by my dao. It's in an easily watched, easily assaulted region in my Baklunish heartlands. Should they as much as try to fortify their position, they will be exterminated at once. Also, we subtly try do discourage the spread of this new cult by having our respectable faiths take better care of dissatisfied youths. And those rich thrill-seekers who would convert to Loviatar are will be subtly nudged towards joining some debauched sects of Olidammara instead.


----------



## Uvenelei

This defense is put to work: Zagyg and my other NPC's will now fly rather than walk.


----------



## kaboom

I'll _wish_ my NPCs back to life.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena;

I use wishes to bring my NPCs back.  My forces hit the goo with magical fire.

Also, I send Kas copies of several chess games forwarded from Earth.


----------



## Darkness

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr is requested to ressurect the members of the Union of Oerth that perished due to the Red Goo. *



We want to request the same thing for our losses (if any).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You quickly ascertain that there are veins of Red Goo coming to the surface under every major center of population on Oerth ... where the Power has a rating of 2 or higher in the Red Goo Race.

  Where your ranking is 0 or higher, you have some veins coming to the surface, here and there.

  Since nearly every Power handled the Red Goo in some way on Turn 4, nearly every Power is vulnerable to attack.

  Only Alzem and his Hope Isle seem totally immune.
  His people never touched it.
  There are no veins of Red Goo coming up under Hope Isle.

  Also, your Secret Places have no Red Goo veins going to them (which is why GnomeWorks did not lose anyone.)


----------



## William Ronald

*Sympathetic Magic*

I get the idea. The principle of Sympathetic Magic states that like objects are attracted to like objects.

I begin mapping the veins of red goo in my territory.  I urge others to do so.  I also try to determine who is responsible for this attack.

Additionally, I see if I can duplicate this sort of attack.  (Payback is hell, isn't it.)


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: MASS ASSASSINATION*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> Those without NPCs listed also lost people, although some Powers were spared. *




It should be a simple matter to find out witch powers were spared(they are put under suspicion). Our agents are ordered to find out witch powers were spared or only marginally affected by the attack.
-
We immediately seace all experiments with the red goo and red steel on Oerth. We set up a base on luna to continue experiments and we also transport all stores of red steel and goo th that base. 20ppts are moved to protect it.


----------



## Uvenelei

Wait, so the red goo attacks can only happen in areas where the ground has been exposed to the red goo before?


----------



## Darkness

*Re: Sympathetic Magic*

We will map the veins in our lands and also use scrying magic to map as much as possible about the veins of neighboring countries. All this information is shared with the Kevellond League.


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  Also, your Secret Places have no Red Goo veins going to them (which is why GnomeWorks did not lose anyone.) *



Then I will have no casualties, either; as I told you in my "kidnapping" mail, my leaders tend to be there.


----------



## Uvenelei

The red goo concentrations under the Crescent are also mapped out.


----------



## Mr. Draco

The red goo veins under Union territory are mapped out.  Also, we'll just wish the dead NPCs back to life.  Of course we'll use only specially worded Wishes (worded by the best linguists in the Union so as to leave no room for error).

William Ronald:  Kas is interested in these chess games.  Unfortunately (the game was never brought to Oerth before now) he doesn't know how to play.  So, he requests any books or records you may have about it.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Sorry, Just got back everyone. I attempted to read the first thread (all two hundred of them) but I may not have an accurate idea of what went on.*

To my knowledge Anabstercorrian was attacked, and attacked the Border Guard of Toril.

I do not know if any other fights have went on.

If I have been attacked, inform me. I just sent my Template Edena... I never noticed you asking for it, however...

Why are people asking me if I have special powers? This is obviously recent. Did someone ask me to attack/defend/rescue something?

And WHERE THE HELL IS SOLLIR! I never saw his reply to my last IC letter.

Edit: Did I lose any NPC's? I certainly hope not... afterall I had nothing to do with the Red Goo to begin with...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm here, things are going so fast I'm still reading the other thread, I replied to your original one from the interlude in the first IR 5 thread unless there was another one. 

Btw Edena, I feel a bad cheated as well as Kaboom, I had come up with the simulacrum idea of Hellmaster Phibrizzo on turn 2 and you said it was unacceptable since I would quickly take over the world.  Anyways, i'll have 10 simulacrums of Hellmaster Phibrizzo right now.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Creamsteak:  Alot of treasure was stolen from major cities around Oerth.  The only evidence was holes in the ground leading to tunnels.  I assumed that this confirmed the rumor that the elves of Delrune could shapeshift into Red Goo, and were responsible.  However, you have been cleared of blame by the discovery of the treasure in the domain of Festy Dog, who, coincidentally, has had one of his rumors proven, that his people of the underdark have learned to burrow underground similar to umberhulks.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, did you get my emails regarding the new experiments and explorers?


----------



## William Ronald

To Kas, Suppreme Commander of the Union Military:

"Chess is a very old and respected game on Earth. I learned it there and a few of my courtiers play it with me.  Believe it or not, kings would sometimes settle disputes with a game of chess as it marked their intellectual might.  Arthur MacKeppoch of Earth has said that it is a favorite among military leaders as well, helping to develop strategic thinking."

"I am sending you an ebony and gold chess set, several books on the topic, and a courtier who can teach it to you.  I believe you will soon become as masterful at the game as in everything else you put your considerable intellect to."

"I am also considered a fair player of poker, a card game you may also enjoy. The courtier is an expert at it as well."

"I am instituting a few chess clubs at schools in the Kevellond League. If you enjoy the game, it may be a good way for the young people of the Union of Oerth to spend their leisure hours -- and shapen their intellects."

Archcleric Hazen, President of the Oerth Alliance

creamsteak: Some treasuries disappeared and there was a rumor the elves of Delrune could turn into red goo at will. This was wrong.  The treasure was found in Festy Dog's lands, but he may or may not be responsible.

Edena:  Messages are sent to Lord Kalanyr and his people asking them to help find Acererak and the current location of the Church of Shade.

Forrester:  The Shade still have one of your phaerimm captive.  It is not violating your policy to rescue him and hit the Shade a little.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

We *Wish*: Glaes'yek, Beast of Xvim (NPC, Great Wyrm Black Dragon, evil) PL 3 back to life...

(please read my post above concerning simulacrums...)


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir... I could not find your post at all...

In addition: William do you still want me to attempt that favor for you?

I am not sure on the situation, but if it would still aid you I will...



Thirdly: The Similcrum Arms Race? I DO NOT ENTER IT simply because I disagree with its existance... but I will have to put up with it, and therefor I will put up with it.


----------



## William Ronald

creamsteak:

Check your e-mail.

Simulacrum are kind of like artificial duplicates, thus not really alive. They differ from clones in this regard.  (Simulacrum are built out of snow.  So sometimes my group refers to a simulacrum as a snowball.) I tend to think of them as robots.


Edena:  I am logging off soon. I try to find the locations of Anabstercorian and the Solistarim, Acererak and his followers, the Church of Shade, and the Black Brotherhood.  I ask Lord Kalanyr and all persons opposed to these powers to give their assistance to these efforts.

I also try to determine what would stop the Apotheosis that Acererak seeks.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

The last post I made was Mistress Tao giving you a pendant that would take you, and only you to meet the 'master', Hellmaster if you would perfer, and she gauranteed your safety if you didn't attack him.  If you made a post after that I am seriously sorry that I missed it with all this hectic comotion going on.


----------



## Darkness

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *... The Similcrum Arms Race? I... I disagree with its existance... *



He's right; it's a bad idea, actually, because the PL gain per round is huge...


----------



## Creamsteak

_Takes Pendant_

Greatings Hellmaster Phibrizzo... odd to see you here? So you are an ally of nature now? If you so desire to save Oerth, which has nothing to do with your heritage, and nothing to do with your species, I will stay here. If you do not wish to protect anything, then I am afraid I must leave for now.


----------



## Mr. Draco

This letter is delivered to Acrhcleric Hazen:

-----
Dear Archcleric Hazen, President of the Oerth Alliance,

You have my thanks for introducing me to this grand game.  The set is of equisite beauty.  My compliments to whomever crafted it.

My studies of chess are going well, and the books, and courier have been very helpful.  Also, your suggestion regarding the creation of chess clubs is an excellent idea, and as we speak, such clubs are being created at each school and town hall in the Union Territories.

Truly the people of Earth made a marvelous development with this game, and even as you read this, it is becomming part of the curiculum for military and civilian schools alike.

The game poker is likewise entertaining, and your courier is beginning to find myself an appreciable challenge in it.

Perhaps after these wars are over, or if we ever find a peaceful time, we could play a game of chess.

Sincerely,
Supreme Commander Kas of the Union Military
-----


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_A floating chair descends from the roof, and facing Sanctus backwards as he introduces himself.  Then, the chair Sanctus is facing turns and a small child, looking no older than 12 sits upon.  "Well it seems preserving is my business these days...and 'mother' hasn't told me a great deal about you unfortunately, just a little, why don't you introduce yourself?  By the way, don't be fooled, I'm no ordinary child.  You have called me Hellmaster, but please, call me Phibrizzo, have a seat and tell me all about yourself."  The little boy gives a smirk.

Sanctus' sword, if he chooses to use it will show the Slaad's true form...however even such a visage may not be pleasant to look at.  If anyone had seen him since these wars began, he wouldof been puny to what he is now...getting closer to the zenith of perfection in his mind..._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Btw, although I shouldof been credited for inventing it  its a good idea methinks.  People have been complaining about Maudlin's 20 PL of undead/turn if he achieves apotheosis (which might be raised considering these events), and this is just the thing to offset that.


----------



## Creamsteak

Wait... I'm reading this and it does not make sense...

Anabstercorriean Attacked Toril, and took his whole army, and at the exact same time 500 PL from Toril dropped over his territories and and took them...

and now he is missing?


----------



## Mr. Draco

that's something close to what happened


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor-

Alright Phibrizzo... _(Sanctus Gazes into his sword and sees the true form of the Slaad)_ I would rather view you like this if you don't mind. I shall not bear a visage over myself, and I expect to view all in the same light.

I am the lord of Delrune... and I forsaw you attacking me by a false prediction made by my allies. I then took Artonsamay and Kinemeet incidently. I almost battled you to the death. I do believe you know me well... afterall, I am confident that I know you.

So you call this creature mother... how awkward... afterall I do believe you appear older than her.

Nevertheless... she exalts you as wanting to restore the world from the blood metal. I have taken up the charge of acquiring the Mandate of Heaven that restores our world.

I cannot tell you how little reason I have to even take the time to speak with you. You are purely chaotic and should be exterminated by my code. But I hold my blade... because this woman has sworn that you are interested in an entirely anti-chaotic goal. The prevention of the destruction of the planet.

If this is all true, and you honestly wish for this degree of prosperity that we can agree for in union... I offer you one chance to hold my sword, and its purely lawful and good nature. It will hurt you tremendously, and if it doubts your intentions it may even attempt to destroy you. If it sees a whim of truth in your speach it will allow you to hold itself, although your hand may burn. I will kneel before you and shake your hand in an accepting honorable way. And if you survive this time and hand me my sword again I will give you my word and Knight you as a member of my round table.

If you accept this, I will agree here and now to an unspoken alliance. An agreement that I will forsake and wish to forget for all eternity. An agreement I will make out of necessity. I will not speak the words again after this day, and I will hope that time absconds this paradox, so that I may forget this sinful act.

And we will become one, for the sake of a common goal.... If you accept me as your brother...

_Sanctus looks like he is "down and dying" as he states this. He can feel something that only he would recognise within himself. He pushes that feeling down and whispers to himself, _ * 

I would sacrifice my life, my soul, my eternal honor if it would save my people... I would die here and now if it guaranteed peace and happiness to my people... I would become like this fiend if it would save my people...*

_In pain and kneeling on the ground_

What say you?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_Phibrizzo makes a slight grin, amused at his guest, he then shapeshifts to his true form-noticing that the paladin can see right through his form.  He then takes the sword, speaking, "It *is* my intention to eliminate the blood waste from these lands, your lands and mine.  Mistress Tao wishes for it to be destroyed in the whole world.  What I speak to you is the truth, let your sword tell you yourself..."  Phibrizzo then gives the sword to Sanctus, looking as the burns on his hand begin to regenerate slowly...he then extends his hand to Sanctus and then says, "Then we shall be the unspoken alliance indeed."  With that, Sanctus finds himself holding Hellmaster's hand, a slight feeling of unease and chaos in his heart..._


----------



## Mr. Draco

Sollir, the other reason people have been complaining about Acererak's 20PL per turn should he attain apoethesis, is because it would be 20PL of 6/6 undead, and he would gain control of ALL UNDEAD on oerth, thus preventing anybody else from gaining from the undead arms race.


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, earlier when you said that because of the troll supermonsters/undead troll supermonsters, the Union of Oerth would be gaining 9 x 2 PL per turn in the monster arms race, did you also mean the undead arms race?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(Very solemnly)

  Yes, William.

  Your Seers figure out how to counterattack.
  They figure out exactly how.

  It only requires a specific mindset to become Red Goo.
  Once you obtain that mindset, you can traverse the latticework with ease.
  Thus, you can attack any other Power on the board, as Red Goo, with devastating results.

  The mindset required is one of utter despair, a total lack of regret, and an endless desire to kill.
  Anyone, even a peasant boy, could assume Gooform and wreak havoc, with this mindset.

  - - -

  Once William discovers this secret, it is not long before everyone else does.

  - - -

  It is quickly discovered that the Black Brotherhood, with their fatalistic mentality, learned the secrets of Gooform.
  Unfortunately, you cannot assume Gooform and go after them, unless you truly assume the mentality I spoke of.

  It is not possible to become Red Goo in any other way.
  10th level magic would allow mages, on an individual basis, to assume Gooform, and they could attempt to track down the agents of the Black Brotherhood who are in the latticework of Red Goo.

  However, there is a very terrible, deadly danger in doing so.
  The danger that the Red Goo will recognize that one who does not belong is amongst it's own, and then the Red Goo will move to make that person one of it's own.
  Death would be a kindly fate compared to that.


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, you got my emails further dealing with the exploration teams and further experiments right?  I just want to make sure.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A terrible premonition comes over all of the people of the Flanaess.
  A premonition that something truly bad (bad, as in, it makes everything that has happened so far look nice) is going to happen.

  It seems to a lot of people that Angelic Voices are heard, remote, gentle, and urgent.
  They are saying:

  Throw it away.  Throw it away.  Red Goo.  Red Steel.  Throw it away.


----------



## Mr. Draco

WHOA!  I just read your post regarding the Gooform.

Major WHOA!

At least now we know who was behind the explosion of the atomic weapon being given to the Union of Oerth.

-----

After learning of the gooform, new steps are taken in the Union lands.

All very important research and material is relocated to a "secure location."  You know where i mean.

Additionally, all vital personell, i.e.- npcs & pcs, will be in the said "secure location" unless posted otherwise.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, all storages of Red Goo/Red Steel, will be moved to our establishment on Luna.  All red goo currently in Union lands will be hit with magical fire, and the resulting red steel will be moved to the extablishment on Luna.

Well edena, you've scared me with that post.  Quite badly.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You are not scared enough.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

(Checking back in while doing other stuff.)

Archcleric Hazen will contact Alzem and the Angels of Hope Island to see if this is a true sending.  I will also perform divinations.

"The Red Waste and the Red Steel are products of the deaths of millions of beings, and to some degree is infused with their death agony.  I have heard tales of a similar steel on a world called Mystara.  It  alters the mind and bodies of its wearers, mostly in unpleasant and unpredictable ways."

"In a sense, these substances are infused with the souls of the dead.  It is dangerous and I wonder what effect it might have on people if Acererak achieves his Apotheosis."

"We agree with the message and are trying to verify its source.  I think the voices are reasonable.  I urge Oerth Alliance members to consider the voices."

(Edena: Hazen is well travelled. Plus I know a little about Red Steel from Mystara.  Let us say the benefit is not worth the pain.)

Edena, I know how to release a Red Goo attack.  One reason I wanted to learn this was to find a way to counter it.  Know that I know a mindset to direct it,  I am trying to find a mindset to block it.  (In real life, you have to know the source of a disease often to find a cure.)

Chess and poker are widely introduced throughout the Kevellond League and in other Oerth Alliance nations.

The Oerth Alliance establishes a secure hotline to the Union of Oerth and secure telepathic hotlines to the UC of Toril and the Eternal Empire.   My forces will try to use true resurrection on some of the slain Eternal Empire force leaders and send them back to their people on Toril.  I also try to calm the EE forces in AnaKeri.  (They have to be scared.)


----------



## kaboom

We will destroy our Red Goo and red steel.


----------



## dagger

<Sorry I have been busy>


Not that we have used any Red Goo, but I'm going to make sure none is present in my lands for any reason.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena:
To recap incase you missed my small posts...

I originally wanted to make simulcrums of Hellmaster Phibrizzo inbetween turns 1 and 2 (if you didn't delete the email I sent you one and discussed with you in the bugbear's lair chatroom if you remember), possibly even before Kaboom thought about it, however you said I couldn't really do it because I would be too powerful and everyone would start doing it, now that everyone IS doing it, do I get the same treatment as Kaboom since I came up with it first?

Check your email for another posting of this and one of my actions when you have the time please...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Something else just occurred to me.

edena, you said Kaboom could make 50 simulcrums/turn right?  That would be 100PL of simulcrums of his PC.  WHOA!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, Sollir. 
  It is only fair.
  You also may make 50 simulacrums.

  Noboby but you and Kaboom, however.

  - - -

  William, it cannot be countered except by 11th level magic.
  It can be contained, however.

  It feeds on emotion.
  Strong emotions feed it, make it stronger, make it grow in power.
  Violent emotions of hate, anger, and fear, and physical feelings of pain, make it stronger very quickly.
  Killing makes it stronger very, very quickly.

  Such feelings are running rampant in the Flanaess as of recently.
  Why, just 2 weeks ago, five million innocent soldiers who were just trying to do their jobs died in the Godspires.


----------



## Mr. Draco

50?  Thats, *counts* 250PL of simulcrums. OMG O_O  WOW!

This is not a complaint post.

I am not complaining.

I'd just like it to be public knowledge that i will now spend even more time trying to find a way to gain PLs in response to the Simulcrum arms race.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Hazen will ask monks and gods of peaceful deities try to extend feelings of peace.  We shall attempt to counter the hateful emotions in the Flanaess and elsewhere.

This discovery is shared with everyone.  We will attempt to contain the Red Goo as much as possible.

Additionally, I will try to create as much peace and calm in my area as possible.  We need to teach people to maintain calm. I even set up meditation classes if needed.

Also, I know Oerth has a Weave now. How is this new Weave being impacted by the Blood Wastes.  Might it be possible to influence the Weave to help contain the Red Goo.

Kaboom, you are a Chosen of Mystra and perhaps the best person besides Kalanyr to pursue this.

Kalanyr: Check my idea where Acererak is.  It is logical.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The First Touch*

It has been two weeks since the beginning of Turn 5.

  Everyone in the IR, except for Alzem, Maudlin, and Melkor is noticing a gradual metamorphosing of the people of Oerth.

  Where the exposure to the Red Goo was the strongest, this metamorphosis occurs more quickly.
  Where the exposure was the greatest, and especially in the case of those handling or wearing Red Steel, the change is very quick.

  The skin color of the elves changes to a pleasant green, and eye and hair colors also change.
  They gain the Anakok ability to survive with pleasure in the natural world (if it is a part of the natural world, and you can think of it, it's on the list of things the elves are immune to.)
  The elves gain much greater strength (23 to 25) than they had, and far greater dexterity (24 to 27), enabling them to branchalate with ease.

  The dwarves become even stockier.
  They gain almost unlimited endurance (constitution 27 - 30)
  They gain a great lust and greed for precious metals and gems far beyond what they had, but their ability to craft items of beauty out of stone and other materials is also greatly increased.

  Humans become paler, fairer.
  They gain unlimited endurance to pain, as if they were indeed a part of the cult of Loviatar.
  They grow to enjoy pain, as a pleasurable sensation.
  Their intelligence increases greatly (to an average of 17.)

  Orcs gain immense strength (25 to 28), and immense physical endurance (constitution 21 to 23.)
  They become more monstrous, but they also become taller, greater of stature.
  Their intelligence also increases radically (jumping to an average of 14.)
  They become able to move with utter silence, equaling the elves in this respect.

  Halflings become wilder.
  Much more hedonistic, much more live it up in their attitude.
  They increase in height considerably, but not stature.
  Their strength becomes incredible for their size (in the low 20s.)
  Their dexterity increases to astonishing proportions (26 to 30.)

  Both the elven race and the halfling race obtain the ability to eat leaves and gain sustenance from doing so.
  They could eat only leaves, and be well nourished.
  They also gain the ability to eat insects.
  They become immune to all internal parasites.

  Only Alzem's people do not manifest these changes, for only Alzem's people totally eschewed the Blood Goo on Turn 4.
  The effects everyone is feeling now, are the results of your exposure on Turn 4 (not the current Turn, Turn 5.)

  Everyone, worldwide, is beginning to radiate just the faintest aura of evil.
  Except Alzem's people only.

  It is even true of Mr Draco's people up on Luna.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I cannot stress enough that the current metamorphosis is the result of the meddling with the Red Goo on Turn 4.

  People have meddled with it since.

  Why, even as I write these words at least 5 of the Powers have a Red Goo Rating of 5, and one (the Union of Oerth) has increased it's rating to 4.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kaboom's Chosen of Mystra states the Weave is still unaffected by the Red Goo.

  - - -

  The changes in the races affect your combat abilities:

  All Powers now gain an additional + 1 / + 1 to their Attack / Defense Rating.
  This is in addition to the bonuses given by a Red Goo rating of 4 or 5.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> Why, even as I write these words at least 5 of the Powers have a Red Goo Rating of 5, and one (the Union of Oerth) has increased it's rating to 4. *




What! No! on the contrary. We have been moving all our red goo and blood steel to an isolated location. Contact with the stuff is minimized. As of this moment our rating is 1( if possible 0).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Is that so, Serpenteye?
  Check with Mr. Draco, and see what he has been up to, concerning the Red Goo.

  And perhaps location is not as important as you thought it was.
  Nor precautions.

  Perhaps INTENT was what was important.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, are Shade not getting stronger because of Red Goo?


----------



## Festy_Dog

Ok, let me start here because I have just returned from school to skim over the 2nd thread, I haven't read the first yet.

Silver Phase will ASSIST the Oerth Alliance in any way he can!!
If he is holding anything of theirs it is NOT by his doing!!
I could not defend myself because I WAS AT SCHOOL!!
I have lost 2 NPC's and am fairly irrate.

So bear with me because I have totally flipped out and need to tell people some things, Edena I have sent you an e-mail.

I haven't been here for any of this turn of the IR so far and this is the first I have seen so let me say this......

SILVER PHASE WILL HELP THE OERTH ALLIANCE, IN ANY WAY HE CAN!!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No.
  The Shade are not affected by it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Don't worry, Festy Dog.

  You are able to Wish your two lost NPCs back to life.

  The treasure bit was a misunderstanding. 
  Someone tried to set you up, but failed as everyone realized it was a set-up.

  By the way, Festy Dog, what is your Red Goo Rating?


----------



## Darkness

We will destroy our Red Goo and red steel.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Tharquish Empire (PL 25) announces it is joining the Union of Oerth as an ally.
  From here on out, it is under the control of Mr Draco and Serpenteye.

  The Tharquish Empire is on the map, to the west of Ishtarland (which it borders) and Lyrn.

  The emissaries of the Union of Oerth have been busy, and their efforts have not been in vain.


----------



## Festy_Dog

*sigh of relief*

My red goo rating is 1. And from what i've heard all research material etc. that my ppl possess will be destroyed by the most effective means available.


And yes I'll wish my NPC's back, thx.

I'm sorry but I am having serious assessment at school this week and next so I'm having some difficulty keeping up. As far as I know my place has been messed up with red goo so I'll attempt to fix up what I can.

I'm really sorry but rping is a bit beyond me right now.

Edena, this turn crept up on me and I forgot to get my template to you. Do you still want it?


----------



## William Ronald

I believe positive emotions - such as love and compassion -- may be able to contain the Red Goo and help counter the growing evil in the world.

Prayers are said for the dead.  Massive religious rallies of tolerant and loving faiths are held.  Meditation classes are set up.  Efforts are made to create a sense of calm to counter the growing evil in the world and the Red Goo.  

I consult with the Angels of Hope Island, the UC of Toril, and the Eternal Empire of Toril for advice in this matter.

An effort is made to try to determine how to block or deflect a Red Goo attack.

I urge worldwide destruction of all Red Goo and Red Steel.

Lord Kalanyr is contacted for advice in how to help people overcome dark urges.  

Festy Dog:  No problem. It seemed completely illogical for you to take people's treasuries.  

I think we need to solve the Blood Waste problem SOON.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am changing one of my rulings.

  Anabstercorian fails to enthrall Iggwilv with the Dictum because Iggwilv is run by Kalanyr, and Kalanyr has 10th level magic.

  However, for all the rest of you with only 9th level magic and below, the Dictum is another matter.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

William, Forrester must choose to allow your emissaries through the Border Guard of Realmspace.

  Nobody, not even you who have been friendly to the Torilians, may come and go to Realmspace without Forrester's express permission.

  Only the Eternal Empire can, and in their weakened state they dare not send any more force to Oerth, or anywhere else.

  So, Forrester, do you allow William's emissary in?


----------



## Uvenelei

The red goo is powered by bad feelings and mental states, eh? If the red goo itself has these emotions, we will try to deal with the goo as an intelligent entity.

The scene: A adamantium bathtub, filled halfway with a thick red liquid, is laying on top of a reclining couch. Beside the couch a balding elderly gentleman with a cigar in one hand and a notepad in the other is sitting in a chair. "Now", the old man says, "tell me about your father. Do you hate heem?"


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OT

Hi, I mixed up the day. I am sorry, I am sorry.

Unfortunaly, I don't have time to join now, since I must attend my sister's wedding, and it is all over later this night.

I finally e-mailed draft of my template to Edena.

Ok, now you can all kick me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Compliments of Anabstercorian, the people of the northern Flanaess are experiencing something new and awful.

  Radiation sickness.

  The 150 hits in the Godspires released a great cloud of it, and it is late autumn, so the prevailing winds are west-northwesterly, especially in the upper atmosphere.

  The radiation blows southeastward over all of Blackmoor, then all of the Empire of Iuz except the far south.

  Then, in spreads over all of the League of Warlords (whose entire population just mysteriously disappeared, which is becoming like a broken record, I know ...), then over all of the Alliance of Delrune.

  The cloud spreads over the northern half of the Union of Oerth and all of the Thillronian Peninsula.

  The people in the northern Empire of Iuz and in Delrune are the most affected, and there is widespread radiation sickness.
  Magical healing has no effect on this illness.
  A Heal spell, or Regeneration, or Restoration, is needed to halt the onslaught of this strange illness (that is not an illness, but a breakdown of the body.)

  Many, many people die across the northlands, and there is widespread panic.
  Nobody is familiar with the term radiation.
  For these people, it is a strange illness from the blue, which is impervious to all normal efforts to stop it, all herbs, and even most magical spells.

  Tokiwong and Creamsteak are soon up to their ears in troubles, as thousands, then tens of thousands, of people fall ill.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uvenelei, the result is not funny or humorous.

  When you attempt this, you get a result.

  You feel hazy emotion directed at you from the Red Goo, and see hazy outlines in it.

  When Kalanyr (inevitably) helps you with his 10th level magic, you feel and see more clearly.

  There are faces pressed against the edge of the Red Goo.
  Faces, in pain and in fury.
  They are faces fair and foul, of elf and man and orc, of all those who fell in the great battle.
  You are looking at souls.
  Souls that are trapped in a prison, and who want out, and cannot get out.

  They are bound in some way.  And yet, you sense that the binding is a part of their (the souls and spirits) own making.

  They hate you.
  They hate you so badly that you can feel it as a physical blow.
  They hate because they are imprisoned, and you are free.
  They hate because they are in pain, and you are not.

  They want out, and they are struggling desperately to get out, and can't.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

If possible, the Kevellond League tries to create a new clerical/druidical spell: Remove Radiation Sickness. Also, maybe Detect Radiation.

It is possible to research new spells.  Possibly it is on a level similar to cure disease.  If so, it should help the problems.


Kalanyr:

See if you can help with this problem.  A little good will is necessary to fight this evil (and the red goo.)

Zelda:  No problem.  

Everyone:  See if you can redirect wind patterns to keep the fallout out of your areas. 

I suggest we try to identify the hardest hit areas and keep people away from them.


----------



## Uvenelei

Does flooding the goo with positive energy (from healing and resurrection spells or from turning attempts/priestly channeling) do anything? Does Red Steel have a similar response/'mindset'? Can the souls of the goo be calmed, either through magic or therapy?


----------



## Kalanyr

Iggwilv is ressurected from the Goo with 10th level magic (Keraptis shouldn't have been effected being in a pocket dimension) . All who request I raise NPC's have their requests granted.

What changes happened to the Drow/Yuan-ti/Undead/Humanoids exposed to Red Goo? All our Red Goo & steel is disposed of consider our Red Goo and  rating to be 0.

I do what I can to remove the radiation and cure its sickness.

I also start a church of Ellisterae with Kalanyr the Redeemer as a demigod below her (I attempt to spread this as far as possible).I'll make liberal use of 10th level magic to perform miracles to aid the process. 

Did my emissaries to any of the good-aligned powers of the new continent gain me any allies?

Kalanyr will be simulcramed 10 times (thats 10 simulcra a turn limit right not 10 an NPC/PC?)

Also how did my Tarrasque (what effects did the Red Goo have on it?) experiment work since everyone else has invincible monsters they may as well find out about mine.


----------



## Kalanyr

I will look into the red goo souls see if any of them are reasonable and sane, if so I'll see what I can do about freeing them or easing their pain. However none of the goo is brought into my land.

 My suggestion for reducing red goo: Worship Freedom and Elisterae and good aligned dieties. Think happy thoughts and don't use Red Goo as a weapon of war.

My catastrophe for this turn is called off.

OOC-
Also I nominate myself for the following:

Official Janitor of the IR
The only constuctive things I do are clean up mess made by other people. All my attacks so far have made those I attack stronger and my posts have the highest "totally ignored by the moderator" rate in the IR. Yes, I have been counting. Do I sound bitter? Heh big surprise since I am. I'm having fun and am not leaving but the above is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Kalanyr

Since I am offline so much during the week William has complete control of my available forces when I am offline. May they be more useful for him than they are for me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Healing spells thrown for the specific purpose of calming the Red Goo, do have a calming effect, Uvenelei.
  9th level healing spells, thrown to calm the Red Goo, release some of the imprisoned souls, and a part of the Red Goo disappears (that is to say, an area the size of a puddle disappears.)
  10th level healing spells, free all of the imprisoned souls, and a great part of the Red Goo disappears (that is to say, an area the size of a small pond disappears.)

  - - -

  Iggwilv is ressurected from the Goo with 10th level magic (Keraptis shouldn't have been effected being in a pocket dimension) . All who request I raise NPC's have their requests granted. 

  ((Done.))

  What changes happened to the Drow/Yuan-ti/Undead/Humanoids exposed to Red Goo? All our Red Goo & steel is disposed of consider our Red Goo and rating to be 0.

  ((The drow are unchanged, so far.))

  I do what I can to remove the radiation and cure its sickness. 

  ((With 10th level magic, you can do that.  You can save those thousands of dying people.))

  I also start a church of Ellisterae with Kalanyr the Redeemer as a demigod below her (I attempt to spread this as far as possible).I'll make liberal use of 10th level magic to perform miracles to aid the process.

  ((So be it.))


  Did my emissaries to any of the good-aligned powers of the new continent gain me any allies?

  ((AnaKeris refuses to ally with anyone.  However, they are friendly to the Oeridians who are friendly to them.  They remain enemies of the Eternal Empire forces and Giantish Forces entrenched in their lands.))


  Kalanyr will be simulcramed 10 times (thats 10 simulcra a turn limit right not 10 an NPC/PC?) 

  ((That's per Turn!))

  Also how did my Tarrasque (what effects did the Red Goo have on it?) experiment work since everyone else has invincible monsters they may as well find out about mine.

  ((The tarrasque also seems unaffected.  It is an inherently powerful creature, and it is not easily affected by outside magic.  If you will note, the Faerie and Unseelie, also beings of power, are still unaffected.))


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OT

Edena, my e-mail didn't get through to you for some reason, rebounded back to my box. I resended it, hope you get, if you care, but I have to start going now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, are your forces taking any actions?

  Zelda, are the barbarians taking action?
  Are the Storm-Riders taking action?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Mood of the Flanaess*

Very tired, the Moderator comes online to post this, then goes back offline:

  The mood of Oerth is surreal.

  Forrester, scrying Oerth, sees the following:

  Alyx:  

  Celene, the Lendore Isles, the Celestial Imperium, and Nippon are empty of civilians.
  Homes, villages, entire cities are empty.
  There is no sign of where the civilians went, and no scrying will discover it (same for all the below.)
  Great armies of elves, on ship and on land, are visible.
  They and their dragon allies are on the highest state of alert.

  Anabstercorian:

  The Solistarim are simply GONE.
  Even 20 miles below sea level, under the Godspires, their great cities Below, caverns, mines, tunnels, are all deserted.

  Alzem:

  Alzem and his Celestials are fortifying the new Isle of Hope, putting all the magical defenses on it they can.
  A small number of civilians from various Powers have come here;  surprisingly few.
  Alzem's military force is on highest alert.

  Black Omega:

  There is a surreal air of normalcy in the Vesve, where the Faerie maintain the integrity of the forest.
  Outside of that forest, Perrenland and the Sepia Uplands are deserted.
  The domain of Highfolk is also deserted, and the city of Highfolk is gone;  obliterated on Turn 4.

  Creamsteak:

  The elves of the Delrunian alliance are dealing with radiation sickness, and a great part of their effort is going into fighting it.
  Their giantish allies are quiet in the mountains.

  Dagger:

  The people of the Kingdom of Keoland, those that remain, all entirely in the military.
  Every man and woman who can fight, is either ready to fight or training to fight.
  Those who cannot fight, have taken shelter in deep bunkers or heavily fortified mountain refuges.

  Darkness:

  The Baklunish Alliance has massed it's armies on it's eastern borders.
  Behind it's defenses, it's civilian population has taken cover in shelters, basements, and fortified castles and structures.

  Mr Draco / Serpenteye

  There is no civilian population in the Union of Oerth.
  Every man and woman of the age of 13 and up has voluntarily joined the army (unprecedented.)
  Those of 6 to 12 are being trained in the arts of war, and serve as camp followers, and are taking care of those of age 5 and under.

  Every city and fortress in the Union is feverishly active, producing the necessities of war, along with newer and better weapons to fight the war with.

  Festy Dog

  Everything seems normal and peaceful with the Underdark Races of Festy Dog.
  Which means that things can't be normal and peaceful.

  Forsaken One

  The Hive Cluster has disappeared (without a trace as to where it went.)
  Individual formians can be seen by those scrying, and they are attacking and clearing out the Underdark in a wide radius around where the Hive Cluster used to be:  no exceptions, all are killed.  Even the other evil Underdark races.

  Forrester

  The Angels of Hope Island are doing something unprecedented.
  They leave Hope Island - at least, most of them do - and fly to every conceivable place that could serve as an entry point to Realmspace from Greyspace.
  The Angels then DRAW their swords, slender long swords that shimmer with a gentle, soft white light.
  The Angels then stand, as motionless as statues, their shining hair and gauzy robes blown by breezes none can feel.
  They are on guard.  

  Forrester, all efforts to figure out the superscience end in frustration.
  It will take years for even the United Commonwealth to figure out how to make these weapons work, much less manufacture them.

  The UC doesn't have years.  The UC, might have only a few months.

  The World Forum is now very concerned by the situation on Toril and in the Eternal Empire.
  They are releasing another 1,000 PL to Forrester (in addition to his current PL) to protect Realmspace and the United Commonwealth.

  GnomeWorks:  

  The entire Lortmil Technomancy is empty.  Deserted.  Papers lie on the floors of offices.  Coffee cups are still half full.  Typewriters still have stationary in them, with letters half finished.
  All the power has been cut, and everything is dark in the underground realm of the Lortmil Technomancy.
  Dark, silent, and empty.

  Kalanyr:

  The drow have set up in Ishtarland, along with huge numbers of yuan-ti, hempmonalanders, humanoids, giants, and others who came with them in the great exodus.
  They are trying with sincerity to work with Ishtarland, and Ishtarland is working with them.
  But it is difficult, in the last month of autumn, with so many transplanted peoples, so great magic is being used to create homes for the throngs of beings that have arrived here.

  Maudlin:

  Not a trace of Acererak.
  Not a trace of Acererak's Minions.
  Not a trace of the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  Not a trace of the chromatic dragons who went to Acererak's aid.
  Nothing.  Literally nothing (even the Moderator has not heard anything.)

  Melkor:

  Nothing.
  No sign of the Shade.

  o'Skoteinos

  The Pomarj is on full military alert.
  It's civilian people are being housed in deep caves and bunkers.
  The allies of the Pomarj are all on high alert, from one end of the Flanaess to the other.

  Rhialto

  A number of Black Brotherhood agents have been found and killed.
  Everyone knows now where the rest of them are ... and the knowing is worse, perhaps, than the not knowing.

  Sollir

  The entire population of the League of Warlords, military and civilian alike, is GONE (without a trace as to where it went.)
  Their massive fortifications protecting Riftcrag, their splendid, decadent cities within Riftcrag, are empty of all things, and all sounds but the wind.

  Tokiwong:

  The Empire of Malacki is a timebomb that hasn't gone off.
  Every last man and woman is ready to attack.
  Every army unit is ready to march.
  Every spellcaster has his full arsenal of spells.
  Every magical item in the realm has been readied.

  There is no sign of any civilian population.
  The great cities are empty.  Railroads are silent and closed.  Pipelines are shut off.  Electricity is shut down except for the military.

  Uvenelei:

  The surviving population of Lyrn is trying to rebuild their country.
  Ishtarland and Aaqa are maintaining a facade of normalcy, and civilians have not taken cover here.
  There is still commerce in progress, still economic activity, still the bustle of a normal civilization.

  Valkys:

  The Unseelie have rarely been seen, and now is the rule, not the exception.
  If the Unseelie have some secret base, they haven't come out of it.
  The few Unseelie that can be sighted by scrying are (painfully) obviously not a part of Valky's force.

  Williams:

  The Kevellond League is totally deserted.
  Cities and towns are ghost towns.
  All the power grid has been shut down.
  Pipelines, aren't flowing.
  Radio antenna, are not transmitting.
  Roads are empty, abandoned engines and freight cars sit on empty railways.
  Great bunkers, meant to withstand even nuclear assaults, are empty.
  Gone with the population is everything of value, taken to someplace else.

  Zelda

  The barbarians, of all people, are acting relatively normal.
  They are continuing commerce amongst themselves.
  They are continuing their fishing expeditions.
  But they have armed all their male population, and the Snow Barbarians have armed all their female population also.
  They do not appear to have any special sanctuarys or hideaways, the barbarians, although appearances can be deceptive.
  The Storm-Riders, up in their glacial surroundings, are on full military readiness.  Immune to the incredible cold, they are practicing the arts of war, preparing for the day of reckoning.

  Fireland:  

  These indolent, lazy, decadent people have sent all those who wanted to fight, to fight.
  Those that remain are engaged in one long hedonistic celebration, with a devil-may-care attitude.

  AnaKeris

  The native peoples of AnaKeris have retreated to underground or magically protected hideaways, terrified of the 5 million strong army of the Eternal Empire that has come to their land.
  Equally terrified, but for different reasons, the 5 million man and woman army of the Eternal Empire has retreated behind the strongest defenses they could possibly build, and they continue to build more defenses as the onlooker watches.
  The forces from Oerik on AnaKeris are, I would assume, hunkered down, waiting to see what happens.

  Polaris:

  The expeditions from Kalanyr's people and Serpenteye's people have found a continent empty of people, be they human, demihuman, or humanoid.
  The two groups have just discovered each other's presence.

  The rest of Telchuria.

  The coastal people are hunkered down to survive Telchuria's terrible 7 month winter.
  In the far interior, nothing is to be seen but an endless icecap, locked in winter's night.

  Greyspace:

  The expeditionary force from the Union of Oerth to Luna has found an empty, green land.
  They have hunkered down, built heavily fortified shelters, and are engaged in their business.

  The Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace is in orbit around Oerth, warily watching the enemy fleet.
  The Dwarven Mountain Spelljammers are with them.
  The Gnomish Sidewheeler Fleet is with them.
  The Mercenary Gith Fleet is also with them.

  The Scro are watching back, their ships ready for anything.
  The Illithid Starfleet of Greyspace is watching back cautiously, probing psionically when they dare.
  The Neogi Fleet is watching with hatred and fear, waiting for the next move in the war.

  - - -

  If there is an error in the above, post it to the boards.
  It then is considered corrected, by your own words.


----------



## Festy_Dog

I too, seeing as I go to the same school as Kal, will leave William in control of Silver Phase's forces unless I specifically say they're going to do something, etc.

Edena - did you get that e-mail?


----------



## Kalanyr

Could you email me about my Monster Arms Race plan I wish to know how it went. Did you get my other emails from about an hour ago? 

Wizards, Sorcerors,Clerics, Bards and Holy Liberators will be sent out wielding the enormous power of 10th level magic to heal the sick and injured across the land in the name of Freedom,Elisterae and Kalanyr and to spread the word of peace,to speak of removing the Red Steel and feelings of hatred and suffering and domination. These preachers will come from every race under my control if they come under danger they will disappear using 10th level magic or harmlessly incapacitate the defender (10th level Sleep,Hold Monster,Charm,Etc) if countries refuse them entry they will simply teleport inside the borders and preach (I'm CG so saying its the Law really isn't going to stop me, those of you who wish to try ) disappearing from or harmlessly incapacitating authority figures who try to hinder them. These emisaries will have 10th level Charisma of the Great Wyrm,Wisdom of the Solar,Intelligence of the (Dunno,can't think of a good example)  buffing spells available to tem.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Demmit...*

Just missed Edena.... You send me a mainl last night that you missed my earlier mails... I send my email yesterday again.. and sent it double..... And I NEED those answers and you NEED to know what I told youI was doing/researching busy with!!

Edena you also didn't post what the red goo is having for a effect on my Formians (I prefer that you mail it to me since noone can know what it does to me since noone has formians equipped with red steel.).

Those project I mailed you are getting TOP priority.

I'm also sending out subterrenean scouts to find all these rumored udnerground bases....
And I'm still killing ANYONE who isn't hive mind linked. So everyone creature that's alive from bugs to umberhulks that aren't hiveminded are whacked. This is MY house 

VERY cool turn  Hehe and yeah we were scared of Ace 

btw I'm sending all my undead.. AWAY to the surface, there they are rounded up in a field and a few newly enhanced spelljamemrs come over and blow them to bits!
Away with the undead!!!


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, are your forces taking any actions?
> 
> Zelda, are the barbarians taking action?
> Are the Storm-Riders taking action? *




Lord Baron Elvor of Ratik, in his typical role as self-proclaimed diplomat is taking contact in his allies again (you know who you are, I think). He has been working on behalf of barbarian kings and welcommed Ergoth, prince of Storm riders of Telchuria and his father's old adventuring companion talk about certain important matter in their alliance. Ergoth has promised to join any forces neccecery to stop this evil 'plague' of red goo from spreading more. They are in lack of magic to do anything about it themselves.


Druids and rangers of their lands are trying to find answers from their allies in nature and land itself, but to no avail this far.

People have become more warry of starangers passing their borders and those not bearing 'marks of friendship' are likely to be stopped by force.

Katha seems to have disappered somewhere again. Ratik is trying to find her, maybe Old One knows something she is not sharing.

(more when I have time, I really have to go now. Yep I haven't have time to read, but latest posts)


----------



## Kalanyr

If those emisaries encounter Red Goo they will release the souls. Does the Red Steel have these souls in it? if so they will be released too. They do so regardless of efforts made to stop them, those souls do not deserve that kind of pain and hatred despite their sins.


----------



## Maudlin

Bloody hell, that's it, I'm forswearing sleep. I monitor the thread for 6 hours, 8 posts. I go to sleep for 7 hours, 20 bloody pages of posts  W00t Anabstercorian!  Does your mother know you killed 5 million people tonight, young man?

Edena - If I look like I'm missing all the action, you're free to execute those plans I mailed you about.

Hmm, I came up with the simulacrum idea as well, but decided not to suggest it, because it would be sick  I'm sort of opposed to it right now too (even though I'd be among those with most to gain) because 1) it unfairly favours those with few high-PL NPCs over those with many low-PL, 2) the bounds are artificial... If anyone can make 50 or more, eventually others can learn to do the same, 3) it dwarfs any other means of gaining power. Kaboom gets 100/turn, I'd get 70/turn, etc...

By the same reasoning, I could pull my bodak trick again on your major civilian population centres and gain an exponential growth in PL (2, 4, 16, 256, 65536 > world). Phibrizzo could start Slaad-farming, etc.. This is an exercise in seeing how well D&D scales to massive proportions, and imho some bits just don't do it very well  

------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the Baklunish Empire the room temperature just dropped by several degrees. Darkness' courtiers breathe in fevered gasps as a deathly terror clenches their hearts. 

A ghostly blue apparition of a bejeweled skull appears in the air before Darkness.

"I have kept aside from the world's events, but not ignorant of them, Lord Darkness.

It is refreshing to find one wise man among a world of fools. You are the only one with the vision to see.

I do not want to destroy this world. What would be the point? I mean to attain Apotheosis, and I am getting closer by the second. Once I have ascended, of what further interest is this one tiny, dying world to me, save for a haven to my Children? 

I will take what I need from this world, take what I require! After that, it will be wise to not have bedded those who pestered me. By 'wise' I mean to say 'a state where one doesn't spend the rest of eternity in a soundless scream', of course.

My Children in your realm will of course be required to obey your wishes, and their power will be a hundredfold.

The deal is struck, Lord Darkness. Resist the weakness of your flaccid brethren of the Union of Earth in this, and you will see yourself exalted. I could not describe what will happen if you betray me, for you will be the one to invent the words for it."

The apparition winks out.


----------



## Omegium

*' o Skoteinos posting under a different username...*

Edena,

Which one of my NPC's (if any) were slain? Are there any losses due to my Red Goo factor (remember the precautions...)?

Two weeks have passed. Have I already found something with my scrying / spying? Could you please mail me about it?

A short message will be sent to Kessel:

"See, leader of the Lortmills, what that kind of weapons of destruction, and your "policy of peace" lead to...5 million men and women died. And now, because of some strange side effect, thousands more are diying in the northern empires...is this really what you want?"


----------



## Kalanyr

Omegium-Kinda hard for more to die since I cured them. 

Posting this because when Edena sees things like this he tends to forget that I cured/stopped the xth disaster(s) of the turn.

A sending appears in front of Acereraks and delivers this message
"I hope you get disconnected from the Negative Material Plane! Those like you are responsible for the disasters of the last 5 months. Actually wait tell me again why I'm trying to stop you or any other evil power? Every attack I've made on someone who desires complete domination/destruction of the world has caused them to gain power or to poison half the planet. Therefore go with my blessings they will probably hinder you more than any attack I can make (and  won't make you grow in power at least). Hmm I seem depressed today. Back to the topic now, You will never win I'll fight to the end in the name of Love and Freedom! "

Edit-What I put here, really doesn't belong.Better to Email the relevant person.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I must go to sleep now.
  I cannot do any more tonight.

  It must wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Kalanyr

There is noone at all in my section of Ishtarland, nor should anyone at all (except maybe Forrester) be able to find them.Since they are all in a 10th level pocket dimension, except emisaries I send out.

Also my Gift to Alzem: I erect a mythal with powers of his choice over Hope Isle and make any requested changes to flora/fauna/climate of the Island. Alzem can email you with what he wants Edena and it will be done.


----------



## zouron

Beyond swirling mist of time and place, through the darkness and complete oblivion only those of the undead can offer, belkow the surface of the dark world in a desolated cave floats a being before a swirling mist. The being watches the blood of the dying world spread slowly and the population's feeble attempt to stop it, it reaches out touching the swirling mist as if to caress the cheek of a young girl falling prey to the blood. it raises its voice as if to comfort the girl.

"Fear, angst, and horror fill ones heart."
"Blood flows, parasites dies."
"Hatred, Love and War."
"These are for Nothing."
"Death shall harvest the soul."
"Release thy life."
"Symptom fades."
"Nothing shall remain."

The Being closes its hand around the mist watching the girl perish. then it turns its attention to the rest of the images showing in the swirling mists.


----------



## Spoof

Oh my god I just realized that it is the second thread… all I did was take my wife out to dinner and then go to bed….. you people really need to slow down 

Kalanyr:  Thank you for your gesture but before Forrester left his mages placed a Mythal over the Island, but your thought is appreciated.  Also until the Isle’s defenses are fully operational its location has been hidden by tenth level magic, so as to ensure the safety of those working there.  One change that will take place in the Mythal is that then entire substratum of the Island shall be lined with mitheral, to ensure no red goo can come here.  

I will also return to Toril and start using every resource at my disposal to discover why the Angles have become “spooked”, and as to where all the population of Oreth has gone.  If that does not work I will personally travel to an Angel who is on guard and try and discover what he is guarding against and if I can be of any help.  I will also ask the Angels if they know what has happened to the population of Oreth and they did not take them then if they knew who has.  


Somewhere deep in Realmspace:

Alzem floats next to an Angel, he is not sure who it is, they say so little and never reveal their plans. * “Why are you here” *it asks, in a voice that sounds as nothing more than the whisper of the wind among the trees.

I have come to learn why you are here, and to help protect this realm if needed.

*You are not needed yet, your time has not yet come *

What do you mean my time has not yet come, I am here now, we will face what comes together

*No you are not needed here now, you must leave *

Why, why must I leave, you seem to be preparing to stop what ever might be coming through and I can help.

*No, you would be swept aside, and lost to us.  We need you here in this time to continue on, and save us *

Save you?  How could you need to be saved?  You are some of the most powerful being in the universe, what can I do that you can not?

With that the Angle looks at Alzem with a look of wonder and love in its face *You can calm the ones lost in their rage * with that the Angel blows a breath upon Alzem and he finds himself flung back to Toril where he is standing in his war room.

Yes, I know what to do now


As for the Red goo yet again my people shall have nothing to do with it.  The only action *I* shall take regarding the substance is with Kalanyr there I shall try to free the souls of those trapped in the goo by channeling some of my essence and sorrow for what has happened to them into the goo.  If I get the feeling that a loving touch could help I will hold some of the goo while seeking a way to release the soul to the heavens.  If the goo then attacks me I will not burn it off or take any destructive measures against it as I will not cause a soul to be forever destroyed, but instead I shall count on my Armor to protect me and shall put my faith in my God, and draw my strength from him to help the soul trapped gain its freedom.  I will begin to try and find seperate souls in the goo and begin to try to locate where they are in the goo and try to talk to them, to see if they can talk to others in their state and let them know that I am going to help them and to please just wait and not hurt anyone else.

Edena did any of my population on Oreth disappear?  I do not think so, so if not then I will make the offer to all the following players:

_A great mystery has befallen this land.  The native population of this world has disappeared and no one knows where they have gone.  I seem to be the only Leader whose peoples have not gone missing, but this may be just because my people are not from here, but I will make you this offer.  Collect those civilians you have and want to come to my Isle for protection and I will travel to them and begin to move them to my home where I will keep them as safe as I can.  If you do not wish to move your people here then that is fine, as I am not sure I can guarantee their safety here, but I can try.  If the worst begins to happen then I will move this population to Toril where hopefully they will be safe._

I will also begin to look for the Mace of St. Cuthbert to go along with my other items (do you get any bonuses for the set?)


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena........*

Try not to miss my mails.... and not to miss my posts.. I posted 2 times now about NEEDING those answers... 

I mailed 3 times now.... and still no answers...

So or some mail delivery system sucks harder then the average elephant. Or you have to much mail. Or you re forgetting something... 

I don't really care which one it is as long as I get a response on that mail. At least a notification that it arrived. And I could really REALLY use the answers on the questions in that mail...

**sigh** guess I'll just send it again...


(*Great turn btw, although some things go a bit fast.)


----------



## Black Omega

Ok..alot of catching up to do...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
First off, thanks to Kal for reviving NPC's...I barely even got a change to create Morrolan before he bit the dust.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
AnaKeris ways, we're keeping those friendly contacts, with the idea of opening up trade.  Well, maybe once that Eternal empire army is sorted out...  And we'll give them warnings about the true nature and effects of the red goo and red steel.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Everyplace we can find the red goo we'll be 'redeeming' it.  If we encounter too much in one place we'll let Kalanyr's people know.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Not that we like Toril dieties much, but worship of Ellistrae is certainly going to be allowed in Coalition lands.  Cults like Loviatar will be searched out, however.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Send out help, healing and comfort to those suffering in the radiation plagued lands.  Though if a certain calamari cretin is found we might be inclined to use the Kevorkian approach to healing.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unless I missed something, the icy continent to the south is not claimed by anyone, so send explorers there.  Set up some bases to aid in exploring, but really just trying to map the area and see what's there.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *William, Forrester must choose to allow your emissaries through the Border Guard of Realmspace.
> 
> Nobody, not even you who have been friendly to the Torilians, may come and go to Realmspace without Forrester's express permission.
> 
> Only the Eternal Empire can, and in their weakened state they dare not send any more force to Oerth, or anywhere else.
> 
> So, Forrester, do you allow William's emissary in? *




After rigorous mind-scans to make sure that none of his delegation are being impersonated by members of the BB, or anyone else, we allow his emissary in. 

Forrester


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I'm back...*

OOC:  Here's a summary of what happened, as far as you know.

First, I assault the Eternal Empire base on Ana Keri to cement my trade relationship with them.

The Eternal Empire goes ape.  They invade Ana Keri.

They are promptly told that I, not the Ana Keri, are responsible for the attack.

The Eternal Empire drops a 500 PL force of troops on the Godspires and routs my troops.  They capture about a twentieth of the Solistarim.

They are threatened with nuclear destruction by GnomeWorks.

There is a brief, grumpy standoff, in which I am sent to Toril in chains, psionically and magically dampened.

Without warning, the Eternal Empire forces launch a massive assault of ballistic nuclear missiles at GnomeWorks.  Seconds later, they detonate their remaining nuclear arsenal on the Godspires, killing the entire 500 PL force.

5 million men and women of the Eternal Empire...

Die.

At my hand.

Unfortunately, the assault on the Lortmils was a failure...  The missiles were shunted in to deep space through a Gate and detonated there, creating a second sun briefly.

As for the Solistarim?

We're gone.  Nothing can find us.  Nothing can detect us.

We're missing....

=================

At least, we WERE.

Anabstercorian has made his first appearance since the destruction of the Godspires.

He is hovering just within visual range of the Eternal Empire base on Ana Keri.

He is just watching them.

He hovers there, waiting.  His ectoplasmic armor gleams in the sun like polished gold, the light glinting from him on to his staff, which sucks light in to the void.

He hovers, his guns at his side, the Dreamedge strapped to his back.

He is just watching...


----------



## Forrester

Spoof said:
			
		

> *
> Kalanyr:  Thank you for your gesture but before Forrester left his mages placed a Mythal over the Island, but your thought is appreciated.
> *




I don't recall doing any such thing. 

And I know why the Angels are spooked. I know that Anabstercorian was never actually captured by the Eternal Empire. I know many things . . . 

Why do you think I haven't returned to Oerth? 

And Kalanyr -- yes, you HAVE become the janitor of Oerth, haven't you? That would be my role, and the role of my people, if we had stayed. "Forrester, do this for us, won't you? Forrester, do that! Forrester, fix this, please! And save us from them! And them! And them! And them!" 

Not my role. Not our place. I leave the troubles of the Oerthians to the Oerthians. We on Toril have been studying since the last great war how to make Toril impervious to assaults from other worlds, other planes, other dimensional spaces -- because frankly, it seems like the rest of the universe doesn't have anything better to do than to f*** with us. 

Whatever happens on Oerth . . . it will NOT reach Toril. This, I swear. We'll collapse the gates between Greyspace and Realmspace if we have to -- permanently. 

Forrester


----------



## Creamsteak

Curious about where Sollir and Anabstercorian are...

I will dispatch 25 PL to the Riftcrag to Inspect and secure the area so that nobody will invade my newfound allies lands. I should look to make sure there are no radiation affected refugees left behind. If I find Refugees they will be moved to Kinemeet.

I will dispatch 25 PL to the Solistrim (It's a long walk) to inspect the caverns, caves, and cities and see what they can find. They will also take anything of use left over. They will attack Anabstercorrians forces if they are in the way. If I have to send my forces all the way to the loftwoods to take a ship around to the Solistrim I will, but Iuz is friendly with me, and I believe he should be willing to allow me to travel through his lands.

The Giant Eagle Riders Units will be advanced scouts in both these situations. I will attempt to magically shield the Eagles from the horrid radiation they are experiencing. My forces at home will continue to defend our people from the radiation and protect ourselves from attackers (if anyone is so bold...)


----------



## Anabstercorian

*And he speaks.*

Anabstercorian starts talking.

<< You know who I am. >>

<< I am Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir to Ilsensine, the Great Brain.  I am the Liason of Dead Memory.  I am the murderer of your brethren, and I can murder you too. >>

<< Listen to me.  I will be brief. >>

<< The people of the Ana Keri are under MY PROTECTION.  You have seen what it means to attempt to defy my will.  You can smell it on the breeze...  The scent of burning.  The smell of death.  Lifeforce, bleeding from hundreds of corpses, all damned to the fate of enhancing my power. >>

<< I will spare you this fate. >>

<< If you leave. >>

<< You must immediately cease all assault on Ana Keri.  You must immediately begin preparing to leave Oerth.  Within a month, your entire force must be gone. >>

<< Or they will be destroyed. >>

<< So speaks the will of Ilsensine. >>

At this, he send a volley of psionilectric blasts in to the air above the base.  They erupt in to searing light, thunderous roars nearly deafening the troops below.

When the explosions fade, he is gone.


----------



## Creamsteak

Was that aimed at me or Forrester? I think my troops would have just been mobilized. If you have completely returned to Oerth I have no reason to go to your lands. If you are still back on Toril then I continue to move my forces to inspect how you are hiding all your units from scrying.

Edit: Every Druid in my faction that is available (IE: Not with either force on the move) will be used to heal red goo holes if there are any in my lands.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Actually...*

That was aimed at the remnants of the Eternal Empire.  You can rummage through to Godspires if you want.  Maybe you'll find some nice things.

Oh, and *Forrester*...  I was wondering...  There are some things I'd like to discuss with you.  Would you be willing to meet me at Pezano's again?  I've released their cook, after I learned how to make that lovely fondue, and they're back in business.


----------



## Black Omega

"What the hell do they think they are doing???"  Siobhan yells out in her 'study', a green, grassy area, overgrown above by dense trees, providing a sort of 'roof'.  Candles flicker around, giving there area a little more light, while Morre does his usual efficient job organizing intelligence reports and maps.

"What happened to the world in the past few months??  What changed??  We have a squid headed moron who only seems interested in how many people he can kill, on any side!  We have someone giving out nukes like they are candy.  Toril invading..but a different faction this time at least!  Between the Blood Wastes and the northern mountains now we are -well- on our way to what that sending from Hazen was all about.  I don't agree much that our only hope lies with alying with Toril.  Frankly..-we- need the power.  To defend ourselves from these other attacks!  And I can't help but think that the bit about how everything in that world was better.  Better tech, more powerful bombs, a guy better at chess than..than..a bunch of guys i've never heard of, but -he- evidently thought they were good.  But his point is valid.  MAGIC could not be hijacked like that!  Right?"  she loosk around for Morre, he's managed to hide himself behind a pile of reports until he's found.

"Right?  Our own magic could not be used against us like those missiles were against those Torillians!  But technology..that seems terribly easy!  A few wires..a few switches..and they are helpless!  I swear...Hazen's sending had the right idea but not far enough.  Maybe we -do- need to ban all technology.  It'll make some people in the alliance -very- unhappy..  Ok..calm..calm..maybe with this latest incident people will be more careful and see reason.  I doubt it..but...ok..take a letter, for Kalanyr...and make sure to send along some of that candy we just got in, he'll like that..."
------------
And before I forget, we are in the simulilicrum(sp) race as well.  The circle of eight could use some duplicating, and there can never be enough cute silverhaired fae


----------



## Creamsteak

Hate to post thrice to the same page, but:

Maudlin... the green splotch on my northern border (just north of Delrune) is now in my possession. It is called the Troll Fens and I claimed it in turn 3. Sorry to keep mentioning it...

By the way: What are the white dots?


----------



## Forrester

Mmmm. Pezano's. Haven't been there for at least a good month. 

Strictly on the QT, of course -- no one else can know about it. (Yeah, guys, that means YOU! You ain't piercing this 10th level magic protected veil.) 

I mean, you did just kill off those five million or so troops, now, didn't you? And that was wrong. 

But I'll listen to what you have to say . . . 

EDIT -- waiting to hear back from Edena about something, though. So let's not talk quite yet. 

Forrester


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

> _By Edena_
> o'Skoteinos
> 
> The Pomarj is on full military alert.
> It's civilian people are being housed in deep caves and bunkers.
> The allies of the Pomarj are all on high alert, from one end of the Flanaess to the other.




Scince when am I on full military alert? Scine when are my civilians housed in deep caves and bunkers? And scince when can anyone scy me???

Forrester:

When you scry me, you see: 1 city (ONLY) inhabited by Orcs and other humanoids. They are trading technology. 

There is *no sign* of any military action - no preparation for war, no armies, nothing - in Pomarj, or any other of my controlled area's.

Everywhere else you scy, you see abandoned villages, unworked fields, empty houses, like everyone died (though you see no bodies) or disappeared...

Kalanyr, Thank you for bringing my NPC's back to life.


----------



## Spoof

Ok Forrester *You* never where there for the creation of the Island but your UC was.  Before you stated you were leaving the game you agreed assistance in the creation of the Island.  You left and it was then up to the UC to complete your promise.  While you might be the general for the troops that you control they all work for the UC and as such were nice enough to help me when I asked.  

As for Anab maybe when I killed most of the squidies I missed the slimiest one.  There was no reason other than his desire to gain power for himself to attack both the Eternal Empire and the Gnomes, and cause such damage to the Planet.  He should be brought up on Genocide, Attempted Genocide, and a whole list of other charges, with which we do not have the time to get in to.  At the very least he better start explaining Why he is doing what he is doing.

OOC: Edena is the Eternal Faction evil in nature?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Maudlin, Rauxes and all the uncolored land, including the lava lake, south of the United Kingdom of Ahlissa, should be Union purple.


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak's response to the nuclear fallout around the godspires is twofold.

There are those communities being helped by the celestials and other misguided emissaries of the good nations. Wherever they are found to spread healing and comfort, a strikeforce of Acererak himself, together with several fell great wyrms will hurtle screaming out of the deep ethereal and hit the unsuspecting benefactors, leaving only a charred spot, some fluttering feathers and tales of the horror of Acererak among the populace, coupled to a warning about accepting the celestials' assistance.

Less than half a minute after the attack, the strikeforce will have departed back to the ethereal plane, leaving nightmare in their wake and preparing their next raid.


The communities who have not been helped receive a visit from a cleric of Pelor, calling himself Annatar, the Lord of Gifts. He appears fair to the eyes of men, and calls to the people to bring him their suffering friends and familiy, the ones yearning for a quick death and an end to the pain and agony. 

When brought before him, he will lay hands upon their bodies, after which a great peace comes over them, and their last breath is a sigh of relief, even as their bodies dissipate into nothingness. 

At each town he visits, he makes the same address:

"You need never suffer again, my friends. You have no hope in this world, only to toil painfully towards a meaningless death. I offer release! Embrace the afterlife and attend your God. You will live on, forever, in perfect bliss.

Send word to the other settlements. They have but to call, and I will take away all the pain. Tell them to call for me, to call for Annatar, and I will come. Blessed be, children."


----------



## Maudlin

Map updated with the UO's ill-gotten gains that they simply luuuve to remind me about )) and Creamstreak's long-suffering Troll Fens.

The white dots are Starbucks outlets. No wait, they're antimatter impact craters.


----------



## Spoof

After the first attack by Maudlin I will go and start helping and moving the people to my Isle.  If we are attacked I do not call for reinforcements but just remove the cover off my Shield and don my Armor, and use the power of the Fist of St Cuthbert.  

As the Dragons plummet to the ground to stop the refugees from escaping Alzem rises to meet them, and those that see him coming turn to flee but are cut down by blasts of energy so powerful that they are seared to nothingness.  The rest of the Dragons are cut in twain by my sword with one blow.  There are to be NO survivors and any offering to surrender shall be cut down, with divine RETRUBITION.

*You will not hamper the efforts of those who are send here to help these people, if you seek your ultimate destruction then continue as you have, if you wish to continue your existence for a little while longer then you will leave these people and bother no one else again.*

I will continue to monitor the area and make sure that if anymore attacks take place they will be met with the deadliest of force.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, can I use Melkor`s Avatar as my PC?


----------



## Maudlin

Unfortunately for Spoof, Acererak hasn't lived that long without learning to pick his battles  Obviously, he will attack only where all divinations and communes confirm he has a clear superiority.

Even if within a few seconds of the attack you learned about it, which is doubtful, there'll be none of that cutting down swathes of great wyrms with one blow while Acererak is there, believe you me


----------



## Spoof

Humm where then that would be none then   Gotta love be the right hand of God at times   Also I will ask a few of the Angels on Hope Isle to assist with the evacuation of the refugees, to ensure their protection.  I am sure that once they learn what has happened and why they are needed that will assist.  If a force of Angels come to assist in the removal of the people then I will continue to release souls from the goo, if not then I will safeguard the people there.

Alzem gives you the Good eye :Rolleyes:


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Wow Anabstecorian, the way in which you killed these Eternal Losers was great! You definately have a style! And don`t listen to Mr. Peacemaker( by the way Forrester, peace can NEVER be achieved, less total oblivion). He makes a big mistake to underestimate us, but soon revenge against Aber-Toril will be ours, their decadent  and awfully peaceful society is a  disgrace! We shall become more active next turn, when we have 10th level magic and nuclear level technology.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Cackle madly, baby!*

OOC: Thank you, Melkor.  I like to think I show a little flair.

Acererak!  I'm pretty sure it's too frickin' late for secrecy anyway, and I don't care what they know about me personally.  Do you require any aid against Alzem's forces?  I would be happy for the opportunity to train against such competent warriors.

You know what?  I'm appearing with Acererak and challenging Alzem to single combat. << Put up or shut up, angel boy! >>

*Edena!  Additional request.  I believe I may have shown enough moxie in the eyes of Ilsensine to become his Chosen.  May I claim the title of Chosen of Ilsensine?*


----------



## Maudlin

Spoof said:
			
		

> *Humm where then that would be none then  *



So... you concentrate your troops in but a few settlements? Eeeeexcellent 

The others all get a visit from the Church of Pelor.


----------



## Maudlin

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Acererak!  I'm pretty sure it's too frickin' late for secrecy anyway, and I don't care what they know about me personally.  Do you require any aid against Alzem's forces?  I would be happy for the opportunity to train against such competent warriors. *



By all means! Together, they would need to send an army against us, anything less would surely be blasted into thin red vapour.

Let's hunt some birdman.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *
> By all means! Together, they would need to send an army against us, anything less would surely be blasted into thin red vapour.
> 
> Let's hunt some birdman. *




More than one army, I'd think.  Remember who just killed 5 million heavily armed soldiers?

Once more, I'd like to say, Ha ha.  Neener neener neener.


----------



## Darkness

The Eternal Empire's soldiers' carelessness and misguided belif in their own superiority was the direct reason for their downfall. Let's hope that the rest of them have the sense to remain on their own world.


----------



## Spoof

Anabstercorian I do not need an army to defeat you, trust me.  You might be powerful but you are still a mortal, if you really want to die then by all means let us wipe out squid boy and pasty face.  AS for armies, no there are none really here, this was not an attack force, it was a rescue mission, turned defense.  

Edena if this goes down then I will use all of my listed powers in this fight, and use my Sword to trap their souls after they are slain.  Also all of the Heavenly host will appear as before and collapse ALL planer/time/space travel Psychic/Magic/ or any other kind.  The only way to leave would be horse and buggy.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Pfft.  Whatever*

Before you brag, go look at my stats on the Rogues Gallery page.  I think you'll find that my True Staff of Ilsensine is MORE than a match for your little soul-munching sword.

As for escape?  I'm a twentieth level monk wearing boots of the void, baby.  I have a base movement of 180, and I can cast Expeditious Retreat and Haste really, really easily.

================================

The rest of the forces had been annihilated, along with the pitifully unprotected town that Alzem had been trying to save.  The gleaming angelic figure stood defiantly before Acererak and Anabstercorian, vorpal sword raised.

Anabstercorian laughed.  << Miserable fool.  Face your fate! >>

And he raises the staff!  A blast of 3d4 Meteor Storms, each Elementally Admixtured to have 24d6 each of Fire, Acid, Cold, Lightning, and Sonic damage SLAMS in to Alzem.  Most of the power washes off of him, but the rest - Whoo boy!


----------



## William Ronald

Archcleric Hazen offers support to Alzem and military aid as needed.

I request that dagger help move some of my forces to help Alzem.

I redouble my efforts to find Acererak and the Shade. I check different planes in a systematic effort.

Additionally, I have clerics of Pelor ask about this Annatar.  If he is  a false priest of Pelor or under the control of some evil power, I ask that some action be taken.  Possibly a mark of anathema.  (Maudlin - impersonating a deity's priests can have bad side effects.)  Real priests of Pelor state their deity's true wishes.

Edena:  The summary of Powers list has dagger controlling the Kingdom of Keoland.  I do.  He controls the Ulek states.


----------



## dagger

Note: Kingdom of Keoland should say Kingdom of Ulek...



I have my 50 PL of dragons and the below NPC's standing by to help Alzem as needed.

Keoghtom (demipower) PL 5 
Murlynd (demipower,  PL 5 
Olinstaad Corond, Kingdom of Ulek WITH Axe of the Dwarvish Lords(NPC, dwarf, ) PL 21 


and the 5pl of Dwarven Spell Jammers (all I got left  ) to help transport any troops of William.


----------



## Spoof

> The rest of the forces had been annihilated, along with the pitifully unprotected town that Alzem had been trying to save. The gleaming angelic figure stood defiantly before Acererak and Anabstercorian, vorpal sword raised.
> 
> Anabstercorian laughed. << Miserable fool. Face your fate! >>
> 
> And he raises the staff! A blast of 3d4 Meteor Storms, each Elementally Admixtured to have 24d6 each of Fire, Acid, Cold, Lightning, and Sonic damage SLAMS in to Alzem. Most of the power washes off of him, but the rest - Whoo boy!




Alzem just watches as the weapon is raised and its power is called forth and Alzem reaches out with the power of his God and the force is turned against the user multiplied by 10.  Alzem smiles a sad smile and says in the voice of an Angel of the Seventh Heaven * My poor lost child I am sorry that had to be done but soon you will find your peace* 

Now THAT had to hurt!!!  Oh and as they say in Mortal Combat “Your Soul is Mine!”
Don't worry I'll give it back in time, I am not evil after all.  Ok now what about Pasty Face


----------



## kaboom

20 small green bats appear on the field of battle.
(Edena, you know what they are.)


----------



## Forrester

Uh oh! Kryptonite bats!!

This can't be good.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*You're not an Angel.*

OOC: Last I checked, you were a Solar, not an Angel of the Seventh Heaven.  Even so, I'm sure you'll fall eventually.  As long as I hold the Staff, I'm basically unstoppable.  HOWEVER, since I LOVE a challenge, I'll pretend you ARE an Angel.  And I will defeat you none the less.

Still...  Look, one of us is probably going to die in this fight.  If I die, I'm prepared...  I'll get resurrected and lose the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.  If you die, you'll get resurrected and maybe lose some levels.  Either way, lets neither take this as an OOC grudge match.  I like you, and I'd like to keep this IC.

====================

The explosion you form glares in your vision, obscuring sight momentarily.  It is visible from across the horizon, and peasants pray to their gods for salvation from these titans.

Anabstercorian glares at you as the smoke clears, standing at the center of a crater over two hundred feet across.  The sandy ground is melted in to glass, the air humming with residual electrical charge, but he is completely unscathed. (Far from impossible - It's a simple 7th level spell.  Well, 5 simple 7th level spells.)

<< Cute.  Very cute...  But you can only do that for so long.  Acererak! Take cover! >>

And he unleashes his mind blast, sending incredible psionic assaults against your defenses.  You realize something suddenly, as you throw up your mental barriers.

This entity is probably as powerful as you.  An Angel of the 7th Heaven is being challenged, and is in danger of being defeated, by a single, lone mortal.

You can't let this happen.

======================









*OOC:*


 Either way, it's probably best if we leave this little fight alone for now...  Let's wait for Edena to rule on it.


----------



## Spoof

No problem I never have got upset over any DND related thing and would never take it OOC   After the fight I will tell you why this could happen 

Anyway as for IC

As your psionic assaults streak towards Alzem they just seem to dissapate before they ever reach me.  Alzem just stands there and cocks His head and suddenly your vision is filled with nothing but His eyes and you can feel His Will invading your own.  Deep with in the recess of your soul you know that at this very moment your Soul is in danger of being ripped from your body.  With a supreme act of will you are able to divert your gaze for a moment and then suddenly Alzem is there not cutting you with his Sword but instead he strikes your Staff, knocking it from your hands, and you feel all your psionic defenses dissapate as Alzem draws near .  (Could possible destroy it but would not want the innocents to perish because of it)  If Edena allows you to lose hold of your staff I will take it if not then I will continue my Attack.  As you stand there stunned by the sheer quickness of the move Alzem once again locks eyes with you and you know that now there is no escape and the two combatants vanish.

As for losing Alzem feels no fear from this mortal.  As for Alzem being a Solar you are right he is, and not an Angel


----------



## Spoof

We should probable let Edena rule on this before we continue, but either way this fight will not take place here.  I will let her rule before everyone know were I take you 

Ahh what the he** I’ll tell

You suddenly find yourself standing on a Plane that seems familiar.  Suddenly it strikes you as to where you are, the Palace of St. Cuthbert, and Alzem is standing there in front of you.  

*Hello there Anabstercorian I see you have made it to My home.  Here is where we shall finish our battle, somewhere where no others can be injured, and this Battle will be completely lopsided, I am sorry to say.  For you see Alzem Called to me and I answered his plea for Returbition for all the innocents you have killed and continue to kill.  He may only Call upon Me in time of great need and Anger, and your slaughter of billions has caused this.  We shall not destroy you even though that should be your fate instead will confine you here for all eternity, with no chance to escape and with out your powers.  You shall stay here and watch as your people fall from power and lose all you had hoped to give to them.  It is a shame that you could not use your power to help those when you could, but now you shall watch and in time we might even let you die.  Knowing that al you did was for nothing.*

*Now Alzem shall return to finish Acererak if he wishes to battle*

Alzem returns to the battle field and looks for Acererak and waits for his attack, with saddness etching his features but with a fiery determination in his gaze.  

Well then Acererak shall we continue this battle or do you wish to run?


----------



## Mr. Draco

The Union of Oerth will send 15PL worth of Gem Dragon forces to Polaria to join our exploration team.

There they will set up a base and begin heavy mining/fishing/even further exploration of the continent.  They also begin construction on a city.

Amongst this 15PL is Rangorn Ilutoer of Kas's Elite Guard, there to personally oversee operations.

OOC: We're officially claiming Polaris.

IC:  A memo is sent to each faction leader:

"Dear estemmed leaders of Oerth,

The Union of Oerth has laid claim to the southern continent known as Polaris.  It is now our territory.  We thereby establish that no foreign military forces greater than 50 humanoids will be allowed on our territory.  However, you are all free to set up small (no more than 1sq mile) fishing/mining/port colonies on Polaris.  This opening of our land is another of our efforts towards peace.

Union of Oerth"


----------



## Mr. Draco

Maudlin, sorry to keep bugging you about the map, i just want to be sure it's correct.  That little island just under and to the left of the words "Tilvanot Peninsula" should be purple too.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*No can do.*

Mr draco, you can't do that. To do such a thing you'd need 10th levle magic to transport your 15 PL!!! half around the world in 1 month. To bring 15 PL there.. I'd say start marching


----------



## Forrester

Spoof said:
			
		

> *We should probable let Edena rule on this before we continue, but either way this fight will not take place here.  I will let her rule before everyone know were I take you
> 
> Ahh what the he** I’ll tell
> 
> You suddenly find yourself standing on a Plane that seems familiar.  Suddenly it strikes you as to where you are, the Palace of St. Cuthbert, and Alzem is standing there in front of you.
> 
> Hello there Anabstercorian I see you have made it to My home.  Here is where we shall finish our battle, somewhere where no others can be injured, and this Battle will be completely lopsided, I am sorry to say.  For you see Alzem Called to me and I answered his plea for Returbition for all the innocents you have killed and continue to kill.  He may only Call upon Me in time of great need and Anger, and your slaughter of billions has caused this.  *




Whoa whoa whoa there! 

First of all, Ab has NOT killed Billions. Can you imagine what level he would be? He's killed 10 million if he's lucky. Almost a tenth of the total number that I'm responsible for killing, I think. Not directly, though -- that's his bag. 

Second of all, I'm sorry to say it's doubtful that Edena will let Cuthbert intervene directly in this battle, for that's basically what you're having him do. The gods are simply not participating in this little shindig -- else Ilsesine (or whatever the hell her name is) would show up, then Melkor, then Gruumsh, then everyone else. I think you're going to have to fight this one on your own .

Forrester
Impartial Observer


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forsaken one, yeah, you're right, i had forgotten about that.  Thanks.  I edited the post, it falls within the rules now.


----------



## Spoof

It was something submitted with my Character 

1.	I could in times that fulfilled my Gods Portfolio assume the Avatar of St. Cuthbert.

2.	When seeking Retribution for the greatest of Crimes I could Call upon St. Cuthbert and have him materialize up to 50% of his presence.

3.	Others

As I stated at the start if this was going to happen I would invoke ALL of the powers against Anabstercorian, which is why we need to wait for her ruling.  But as for the Avatar that one would allow me to move Anabstercorian there.

As for the Billions I had no Idea it was just a guess... AS for the battle if he ix-nays the Second power thing then that is fine we can still fight it out.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Spoof, Anabstecorian has a power level of 24! And Avatar of Acerak is supposed to be 20! It means that Anbstecorian has a good chance to defeat St Cuthbert`s Avatar, especially with Acerak on his side!


----------



## Spoof

Deleted... Double post  Woo-Hoo my first


----------



## Spoof

Hence the knocking the staff out of his hand and using all the powers.  Also when I entered 15ft of him he entered a Psyonicly Dead area.  Yes I carry one around with me as my character has NO Psy levels in anything   So without his staff and no Psy powers what would his power level be?  Yes I made this character with the thought I might have to fight him in this game.

You have to admit it would be one hell of a way to end the turn, before he finds a way to free himself.  I would never expect him to be taken out of the game so easily.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, could you add Melf DARKBlade to my NPC Roster, he was resurrected back to life as a Shade, and is an eight Shadowlord. The same would happen with Queen Yolande, but Lord Melkor has too much fun torturing her spirit.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Kalanyr stated when he next could do so, he was restoring Prince Melf BRIGHTBLADE to his old self.  Previously you indicated this could be done with 10th level magic.

Also, he stated he would try to locate the Church of Shade's current location.  This was stated a few days ago.

I ask all forces opposed to Acererak and Anabstercorian to aid Alzem.  This may be our best chance.

I urge people to teleport NPCs.  I will send Moghyr the Old, Orran Rilanth, Emperor Pa-ser the First and Empress Kuan Yi of Suhfang (both ghosts) to aid Alzem.  The ghostly ones focus on the illithid.

A message is sent to the Union of Oerth:

"If you can send aid to Alzem, we have a chance to destroy two foes at once."


*POSSIBLE SITUATIONAL MODIFIER* :  On the General RPG boards someone mentioned it is the feast eve of the historical St. Cuthbert.  Does this act as a situational modifier for Spoof?


----------



## Serpenteye

*About the radioactive fallout*

A huge number of wizards and druids are moved to the northern Union borders and cast hundreds of control weather spells to redirect the radioactive clouds to the north (sorry Cream).
__


----------



## Mr. Draco

After recieving the request, Kas and the five members of his elite guard go to Alzem's aid.  Also, the 10 simulcrums of Kas go (if i can use them already, if not, ignore this sentence).

They are under the same magical defenses that the Champions of the Union sent by Serpenteye are.

That should help.

[edit]- Once there, they will concentrate on attacking Acererak. (he is there, right?)


----------



## The Forsaken One

I'm again opposed to this simulcrums race thing. It's rediculous and creates MASSSIVE increases in PL. 

or can they just be dispelled? I think they are powerfull enough as a spell.. let alone being made permanent in this way.

I am opposed... anyone with me..? just ban it is my view on this one.





And Edena, in teh way I look at it you are missing 30 PL on my total PL. Should be 314..... if this is the delibirate missing of 30 PL, then I understand, but I most certainly have 30 PL more of active Formian troops at my disposal.


----------



## Spoof

Serpenteye:

Alzem is back on the Prime, waiting for the Undead lord to attack as he will not attack first.  As for Abas he is still in the Palace unless Edena says otherwise.  (without his powers and no escape, just so he does not miss it)

Forsaken:  I am with you on this one, mainly because I can not enter this race, due to restriction on my character.  There can only be one of my character, otherwise that would be just wrong.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forsaken One: What would probably be easier would be to limit the total PL of all the simulcrums of a given player.  Like 30PL worth for everybody, except Kaboom and Sollir who can have 60PL worth.


----------



## Serpenteye

I agree with Forsaken One about the simulacrums race, it is rather absurd. I'm in favour of getting rid of it.

__
I'm sending the Champions of the Union of Oerth (half of my NPCs) and 10ppts of dragons to aid Alzem. They are hidden by 9th level invisibility, inscentabinity, inaudibility, inlifeforcedetectability and anti-divination and detection spells.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melf Darkblade isn`t even on Oerth, you aren`t  all-powerful, Kalanyr.


----------



## kaboom

I will teleport all NPCs of other powers that want to go and fight acererak or anabisterconan.


----------



## Forrester

Not to interfere . . . but can't those with 10th level magic cancel any 9th level spell cast? 

Including Wish? 

Doesn't this mean that Kalanyr can make it very, very difficult for people to raise their uber-NPCs from the dead? 

Just a thought. Maybe they'd have to cast a bunch of wishes at the same time -- think of the PL drain that might have on them, though .


Forrester


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye, check your email.


----------



## Kalanyr

Melkor- I know I'm not all powerful unless it involves cleaning up after mess of some kind I tend to have an effective -50 PL, but since Melf has by your words/posts been on Oerth cleaning him up is an option. You brought him there for the conference among other things.

Edena-If 10th level magic could have made the Shadow Throne merge with the Plane of Shadows,can I merge it with the Positive Energy Plane instead? If so I do so.

My NPC's and PC's and Tarrasque all protected by mighty 10th level defences (Anti-Psionic Armour,Prismatic Armour, Beyond Foresight, Illithid Repulsion, Protection from Soul Draining,Protection from Necromancy,Protection from Elements(All)) and 10th level buffing magic (White Blade of Redemption (Like Black Blade of Disaster except instead of disintegration it causes an alignment change,Strength of the Titan,Dexterity of the Quickling,etc,) appear to aid in the fight against Acererak and Anabstericon. If their is time we buff the other people fighting Acererak and Anabstericon.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Don`t worry, Forrester, other side will have 10th level magic next turn, and we shall demonstrate how it can be used to cause some serious havoc.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr, all my NPC`s always have contingency teleport prepared, and I am sure Anabstecorian and Acerak also have it.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase, Khelarque Stonechoke, Obmi, Durgrim Dragonaxe, Kcyldyei Baelrun, Lenaurae Latriael, James Hale and Bobo all appear to assist in the fight against Anabstercorian and Acererack.

This is a PL 20 force.

I also don't like the idea of a simulcrum race.


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon, Heward, Gofban, Hilsir, Finea, Sadias, Silror, and Thayadon's Simulacrum  (only PL 1 though) will join the fght on the side of Alzem.
This is a 15 PL Force.


----------



## Kalanyr

Heh Ace can eat someones soul without me being able to interfere and you think teleport will save you from someone who can use Dimension Lock on a huge area? (dreaming)

Though you are probably right since only bad guys can ever do anything of any use at all  and they get really impressive things when they do too(when you get 10th level magic you will be far more powerful than me since you are a bad guy *sigh*).


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr, why don't you cast a 10th level timestop effect, followed with all the 10th level buffing you want, then a 10th level dimensional anchor effect?  That way, Acererak is trapped, and everybody attacking him is that much more powerful!


----------



## Kalanyr

My force was buffed when they arrived, so it goes like this:
Dimensional Seal,Timefreeze,(Buff,Buff,Buff( our allies),Summon,Summon,Summon,blast,blast,blast,etc,Time Unfreezes), Lay waste to our foes.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

You are complaining Kalanyr!? Look at the Lists, and compare pl of mine, Anabstecorian, Acerak against Oerth Alliance and Dark Union(which don`t considered lost to Darkness for sure)! Bad guys really need some handicap!


----------



## Mr. Draco

hmm, turns last for 2 threads right?

and edena hasn't shown up for a while (read: many pages).  hmmm...

Well, the Union of Oerth will continue the construction of the base & city in Polaris.  Once again, as a symbol of peace, we offer to let other factions establish fishing/port/mining outposts on our territoy (the continent of Polaris) of no more than 1 square mile in size, and our requirement of no military forces (police forces are ok) greater in number than 50 humanoids stands.


----------



## Kalanyr

Handicap,Smandicap, we worked for what we have same as you and we didn't get a "Return from semi-annihilation" ticket either. Of course I'm complaining.The fact everyone and their little dog can do better than I can without 10th level magic is really annoying. It will get worse when you get it and can then one up me on an even grander scale.

Edit-Judging by the !? you've been spending a lot of time reading UK's posts.


----------



## Uvenelei

29 PL (dragons and N/PC's) moves in to help Alzem.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr, what you percieve as your weakness isn't really due to what you're stating.  Look at it this way: us "good guys" have all those nasty moral and ethical obligations to deal with, while the "bad guys" don't care about ethics or morals.  Therefore, they are naturally more powerful.  So, the only way the "good guys" can win is by banding together.  After all, the shade poisoning was really powerful, especially considering they didn't have 10th level magic at the time.  Now, consider what would happen if a "good" faction would do that.  Well, the "good" factions can't because of all those nasty moral and ethical obligations...


----------



## Forrester

I have to agree with Kalanyr. People have been throwing around a *lot* of 10th level magical-strength effects lately. 

Well, Kalanyr, you know what? It's time to tell Edena that you're going to start countering them. Strut your stuff. Be insistent. It's the only way you're going to make this work. 

PS -- I can't help but be amused at the fact that somehow, Talos is going to miraculously get 10th level magic after being completely and totally wiped out the turn previous. And, of course, he's completely hidden so that no one can find him or disturb his research. 

Someone mentioned that the bad guys seem to have "Fast Healing: 250". Who can disagree?

Forrester


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester, yeah, that "fast healing: 250" is a factor too.  But without it, the IR would end really fast, and who wants that?


----------



## kaboom

Edena is trying to keep the IR going.
So, if the bad guys beat us, we will be able to heal fast to.


----------



## Forrester

Also can't help but be amused at the fact that Melkor's magical research somehow wasn't stopped by being completely annihilated last turn. I mean, I think his magical 10th level thingee rose last turn, even though all but 5PL of his forces died. 

Yeah, it'd be a short IR without the bad guys. But when the bad guys get themselves killed off early -- well, shouldn't they be at least SLOWED DOWN a little?

Take Anabstercorian. He's a bad guy. But somehow he managed to stay alive. Melkor was wiped out completely. 

And guess who gets 10th level magic next turn?

Not that I want Anab getting 10th level magic . I don't think that's something any of us want to see. But you get my gist.


OH -- by the way, when the Red Death comes, I think you'll all have enough to worry about, without Melkor and company. But enough about that.


----------



## Mr. Draco

True, maybe edena should consider slowing Melkor's magical research, as most of his researchers died last turn, and probably took their knowledge with them.

[edit]- *SINCE EDENA ISN'T HERE, I'M GOING TO MAKE THE CALL THAT THE TURN IS OVER!
THE THREAD IS VERY CLOSE TO THE 200 POST LIMIT!
I BELIEVE I'M ACTING IN EDENA'S WISHES HERE, SO, TURN CONCLUDED!
GO TO THE INTERLUDE THREAD!*


----------



## Kalanyr

Fast Healing or complete invisibility to scrying I could live with,that they get both is annoying. Its handing them whatever they **** well want on a silver platter. Just give em 11th level magic and nukes and be done with it.


----------



## Darkness

Edena:

Forrester, Kalanyr and Mr. Draco are right; it's unrealistic and unfair if Melkor gets all this despite taking such huge losses.

[edit: *And I also agree with Mr. Draco that this turn ends now. Please stop posting or I will have to close the thread. And I don't want to close it before Edena has had the chance to get at least one post in.]*


----------



## Mr. Draco

*I REPEAT!  TURN OVER!
TO THE INTERLUDE THREAD!

(I'M PRETTY SURE I'M ACTING IN EDENA'S WISHES HERE)*


----------



## kaboom

I agree with them too.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

TURN 5 IS NOT OVER

  I HAVE CREATED A THIRD THREAD FOR YOU TO POST IN.

  Please read the first post, and follow my requests.


----------



## Darkness

Edena has posted so I'll close this down now.


----------

